# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Танцы с участием мужчин и женщин?

## Prema vardhana

Как-то давно я слышал или читал о том, что в традиционных религиозных танцах участвуют либо только женщины, либо только мужчины. То же по-моему касалось и спектаклей духовного содержания. 
Попытался найти праману этому, но не нашел. В Индии сейчас можно встретить религиозные танцевальные постановки с участием артистов обоих полов. 
На сколько это допустимо в вайшнавской традиции? Прамана (шастрическое обоснование) приветствуется. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нити-шастра имеет подраздел по театральному искусству и танцам. Есть танец Бхарата-натйам, исполняется танцорами обоих полов. 

Что касается вайшнавской традиции, можно вспомнить праздник колесниц, в котором участвовал Господь Чайтанйа. Праздник длится что-то около двух недель. Поэтому Махапрабху предложил, чтобы танцорами даже женских ролей были юноши, так как не все женщины могли участвовать все время. То есть, можно заключить, что при Шри Чайтанйе Махапрабху были общие постановки. 

Что касается современных спектаклей. Я так понимаю, если постановщики следуют Нити-шастре, вопросов не бывает. Аутентичная культура, концентрировано связанная с Кришной, распознается нашими современниками, захватывает дух и разум, очищает и возвышает. Если создатели современных действ начинают потакать вкусам публики (а они в Кали-югу снижаются), тогда наверное у строгих последователей могут возникать вопросы.

Однако, Ведическая культура - это культура дифференцированного подхода и постепенного очищения и возвышения вкусов. У каждого типа исполнения всегда будут свои приверженцы. Разные люди просто выбирают разные постановки, соответственно своему культурному и духовному уровню.

Ради популяризации классические исполнители могут идти на какие-то компромиссы. Можно вспомнить пандита Рави Шанкара, который продвигал на западе раги с участием западных музыкантов. Немого подготовленная, публика начала потом с удовольствием слушать и классически долгие аутентичные шастре выступления.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Конечно же, современная Индия не может и не должна быть для вайшнавов примером. Идти надо от шастр. И еще: так же, как предписано сейчас у нас в стране указывать на афише возраст, которому предназначено любое действо (очень хорошее начинание), это хорошо бы указывать и на наших концертах. И вместе с возрастом - уровень, варну. Но это из области фантастики. Пока культурные материалисты впереди, потому что хотя бы указывают возраст.

А некоторые наши "танцы" на улицах с участием даже одних матаджи я бы не рекомендовала смотреть вообще никакому возрасту. Потому что не чувствуется прославление Бога, а видно любование самими собой. Танцевать во славу Бога надо учиться, причем под руководством гуру. 

Когда были простые харинамы как учил Шрила Прабхупада, и просто "шаг Свами" - оставалось впечатление, что это вот именно что религиозное действо ради Господа. А не какая-то завлекаловка под псевдо-индийскую культуру.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

В Бенгалии есть народная драма, называется "гаджон". Бывает духовного, бывает сатирического содержания. Роли исполняют всегда только мужчины. Это объясняется тем, что актер - мужская профессия традиционно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это вопрос переноса культуры на иную почву. Игра мужчин в женских ролях - это не для нас. 

Еще одна прамана: наставление Шрилы Прабхупады, что участники спектаклей должны быть чистыми преданными.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

лично я не могу смотреть на женщин, играющих Кришну, просто ужас  :smilies: ))

----------


## Дамир

> В Бенгалии есть народная драма, называется "гаджон". Бывает духовного, бывает сатирического содержания. Роли исполняют всегда только мужчины. Это объясняется тем, что актер - мужская профессия традиционно.


Почти все профессии, мужского рода. И это объясняет многое )))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как-то давно я слышал или читал о том, что в традиционных религиозных танцах участвуют либо только женщины, либо только мужчины. То же по-моему касалось и спектаклей духовного содержания. 
> Попытался найти праману этому, но не нашел. В Индии сейчас можно встретить религиозные танцевальные постановки с участием артистов обоих полов. 
> На сколько это допустимо в вайшнавской традиции? Прамана (шастрическое обоснование) приветствуется..


 Шрила Прабхупада говорил о традиционном выступлении женщин: " Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что женщины не должны выходить на сцену и принимать участие в драматических постановках. Женские роли должны исполняться мужчинами. Он сказал, что раньше в Индии было такое правило: юноши исполняли женские роли  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...p=121964#post3 #3

----------


## Варган

> (все важно в наставлениях Ачарьи, детали тоже.  Дальше есть продолжение)
> 
> Наконец один преданный прервал молчание: "Шрила Прабхупада, а что вы скажете о выступлении женщин-танцовщиц?" В тот день в храме выступала группа молодых бенгальских женщин из деревни, которые танцевали и играли на _мриданге_. Некоторые преданные сомневались, насколько допустимо смотреть на эти танцы.
>  Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что женщины не должны выходить на сцену и принимать участие в драматических постановках. Женские роли должны исполняться мужчинами. Он сказал, что раньше в Индии было такое правило: юноши исполняли женские роли. Но со временем женские роли стали давать женщинам. Прабхупада сказал, что ни одна уважающая себя женщина не стала бы этим заниматься, поэтому для этих целей использовали проституток. Прабхупада продолжал говорить, приводя разные факты из истории бенгальской драматургии...
> 
>  Ядубара рассказывает о подобном случае. Однажды на крыше в Бомбее Прабхупада по просьбе одного почетного члена согласился посмотреть танец маленьких девочек. Во время танца Ядубара начал снимать и заметил, что Прабхупада практически не смотрит на танцовщиц. Глядя по сторонам, а иногда вверх или вниз, Прабхупада продемонстрировал способность сидеть на представлении и в то же время не смотреть на него. 
> 
> Как и с большинством других наставлений, есть исключения из правила "не слушать пение женщин". В 1975 году один преданный из Лос-Анджелеса выразил беспокойство по поводу того, что вынужден слушать женское пение во время приветствия Божеств (молитвы "Говиндам"). Он написал Шриле Прабхупаде, цитируя комментарий Бхактивиноды Тхакура к тринадцатой главе Антья-лилы "Чайтанья-чаритамриты", в которой рассказывается о том, как Господь Чайтанья услышал пение деви-даси в храме. Преданный также сослался на комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады в восемнадцатой главе Шестой песни, в котором сказано, что _санньяси_ или _брахмачари_, который, взглянув в лицо женщины или услышав её голос, привлекается ею, на тонком плане совершает падение. "В свете этого,-написал преданный из Лос-Анджелеса,-многие _брахмачари_, включая меня, обратились к президенту храма в Нью-Двараке с просьбой во время утреннего приветствия Божеств слушать пение молитв "Брахма-самхиты" не в исполнении бывшей супруги Гурудаса Махараджи, а в исполнении Вашей Божественной Милости. Я уверен, что все преданные будут счастливы слушать Ваше пение вместо электрогитар, лондонского симфонического оркестра и т.д. и т.п. 
> В письме от 12 декабря 1975 года Шрила Прабхупада ответил из Вриндавана: "Нет! Ты провел некоторые исследования. Все это время вы вы слушали пение Ямуны-деви, а теперь хотите все поменять. Это не обычное пение, это концерт, и поет много людей, так что тут нет ничего плохого. Это как _санкиртана_. Я одобряю это. Здесь, в храме Кришна-Баларамы, мы слушаем эту запись каждое утро, и если здесь это нормально, почему по-другому у вас?"
> ...


А на харинамах можно матаджи публично танцевать отдельно от прабху?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

А как же храмовые танцы? Танцевали танцовщицы-девушки

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А как же храмовые танцы? Танцевали танцовщицы-девушки


Деви даси, храмовые танцовщицы исполняли это ТОЛЬКО для Господа Джаганнатхи. То есть больше никто не видел их представления.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А как же храмовые танцы? Танцевали танцовщицы-девушки


Какие храмовые танцы вы имеете ввиду?
Я слышала, что в Храме Господа Джаганнатха девадаси танцевали наедине с Божеством.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А на харинамах можно матаджи публично танцевать отдельно от прабху?


Не знаю, Харинамы не было в традиционной практике вайшнавов. Публичное воспевание ввел Господь Чайтанья.
Про такого типа танцы у  Шрилы Прабхупады я не читала. В этом случае мы пользуемся мнением Джи-Би-Си, видимо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Интересный момент, мне рассказали преданные из Барселоны. Когда проводится уличная Харинама, они никак не могут вдохновить традиционных индусок из общины танцевать впереди. Те просто идут позади Харинамы и воспевают  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Единственное отличие наших Харинам от тех, кто проходят в Индии, это то, что у нас во многих местах впереди идут танцующие девушки. Это пошло с фестивальных Харинам в Польше, оттуда это пришло к нам. Это конечно же западное изобретение. Однако, это не касается сути Харинама Санкиртана Ягьи - совместного пения Святого Имени на улицах городов и деревень. Формы могут отличаться, но суть одна.





> Нельзя сказать, что это везде. В Москве конкретно могу сказать, что этот стиль нравится ответственному за Харинамы, вот и вся тайна.  Для обычных людей конечно, когда впереди красиво танцуют нарядные девушки, все выглядит более привлекательно.


Во как  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Для привлечения публики вместо матаджи хорошо использовать Слона и подметальщиков  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

Многие вайшнави говорят, что им тяжело переносить вожделеющие взгляды кармических мужчин во время танцев на харинаме. Потом энергетически им плохо, но они терпят, потому что так принято, таков стандарт мероприятия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Многие вайшнави говорят, что им тяжело переносить вожделеющие взгляды кармических мужчин во время танцев на харинаме. Потом энергетически им плохо, но они терпят, потому что так принято, таков стандарт мероприятия.


Но ведь их никто не заставляет силой? Они могут скромно идти ЗА Харинамой

----------


## Варган

> Но ведь их никто не заставляет силой? Они могут скромно идти ЗА Харинамой.


Да, конечно. По вашей милости мы узнали, что так можно делать  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Надо оберегать наших женщин. Преданные очень открыты, и если они не защищены, то очень болеют. Это явно видно.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Многие вайшнави говорят, что им тяжело переносить вожделеющие взгляды кармических мужчин во время танцев на харинаме. Потом энергетически им плохо, но они терпят, потому что так принято, таков стандарт мероприятия.


Хм... какие у вас нежные матаджи... У нас, когда матаджи из головы колонны переставили в хвост, число матаджи на харинаме сильно упало. Неинтересно, наверное, сзади...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У нас, когда матаджи из головы колонны переставили в хвост, число матаджи на харинаме сильно упало. Неинтересно, наверное, сзади...


Все равно не идите у них на поводу  :biggrin1: 

Но если посмотреть с другой стороны на это, Прабхупада умел занять любые склонности учеников. Если они любят танцевать на публике, лучше это делать на Харинаме, для Кришны. Т.е. если человек будет вдохновлен и правильно мотивирован, он постепенно начнет сам чувствовать что к чему.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Деви даси, храмовые танцовщицы исполняли это ТОЛЬКО для Господа Джаганнатхи. То есть больше никто не видел их представления.


Хари-канта д.д., Kasturika d.d. спасибо за уточнения, я не знала об этом.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...Еще одна прамана: наставление Шрилы Прабхупады, что участники спектаклей должны быть чистыми преданными.



Тогда похоже кришнаитское театральное творчество закончится толком не начавшись...
Многие ли могут сказать о себе что они чистые преданные?  :doom:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Тогда похоже кришнаитское театральное творчество закончится толком не начавшись...


А кто сказал, что оно нужно в массовом масштабе? 

Непрофессинальные постановки силами местных ятр нужны только самим участникам или, если это дети, то их родителям. Потому что в городах много свободного времени, а спектакли и подготовка к ним как-то займет детей и молодежь. 

Если мне скажут, что это смаранам, я удивлюсь - а что мешает брать книги и просто читать? Но не все же пандиты, не всех чтение привлекает, скажут мне. Так это означает, что играют шудры, отвечу я, - и для шудр... Им нравится. А кто сказал, что это должно нравится всем остальным? 

Чистые преданные, гуру и другие возвышенные преданные (те, кто на трансцендентном уровне) могут ставить сцены по историям, связанными с Богом и Его преданными. На парикрамах, в дхамах, бывает, ставят. Они могут даже не так уж профессионально играть, но их манеры, стиль, настроение такие, что зрители не "спотыкаются", их опыт вызывает уважение и доверие, и это вдохновляет. 

А что если просто кому-то нравилось играть в школьных или студенческих капустниках или пусть даже спектаклях... Актер должен знать философию, а не просто лицедействовать. 

Была история, когда в труппу преданных "Vaikuntha players" пригласили начинающую преданную на роль Ситы Деви, кажется. Она была хорошая профессиональная актриса. Прабхупада посмотрел и сказал, что не надо ей играть,  она привносит мирское настроение в божественную лилу. Только чистые преданные могут, не искажая, передавать трансцендентные эмоции лил Бога. Потому что они как прозрачная среда. 





> Многие ли могут сказать о себе что они чистые преданные?


Никто из Вайшнавов так о себе не скажет, это проясняет санга.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Соглашусь с тем, что куда важнее передать дух и настроение представляемых в спектаклях духовных игр, нежели попытаться удивить личным мастерством или ещё чем-то подобным.
Однако согласитесь что чистыми преданными мало кто рождается. И иногда может быть некий шаг к чистой преданности проляжет именно в работе над каким-то вайшнавским спектаклем. 
А так ли это или нет, - прояснит санга...  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И иногда может быть некий шаг к чистой преданности проляжет именно в работе над каким-то вайшнавским спектаклем. 
> А так ли это или нет, - прояснит санга...


Участвованам в спектяклянам... Никогда не слышала, что это рекомендованный метод пробуждения чистой преданности. Это просто задействование склонностей, способ прикольно провести время, а для кого-то - способ показать, что проводится работа. 

Делайте все это, никто не мешает... только не надо на публику выносить, если вы не на трансцендентном уровне, а только начинающие преданные.  

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: спектакли должны показывать чистые преданные, а не будущие чистые преданные. И чистого преданного могут увидеть только другие чистые преданные (санга). Это в каждой ли ятре есть? Спектаклей гораздо больше... 

Засилье постановок - это кошмар... может быть, сейчас их меньше стало. Вот в ведические времена разные варны и проживали в разных районах. Что вкусно одним, для других - тихий ужас. 

Я вообще за то, чтобы праздники проводить классически: арчана, Кришна-катха и воспевание. А кому хочется спектаклей - в другой день или в другом месте (можно заодно брать и плату за просмотр - сразу и ценность станет понятна) могут собираться и друг другу и родителям показывать, но только не занимать алтарную в праздник. Не делать остальных заложниками своих талантов. Не делать из Вайшнавского праздника сборную солянку "алло, мы ищем таланты"... Участие в спектакле не входит в число рекомендованных по жизни самскар. 

Сейчас уже практикуется, когда молодежь собирается на праздники в одном месте. А опытные старые преданные собираются в другом. У разных групп потребности разные.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Участвованам в спектяклянам... Никогда не слышала, что это рекомендованный метод пробуждения чистой преданности. Это просто задействование склонностей, способ прикольно провести время, а для кого-то - способ показать, что проводится работа. 
> Делайте все это, никто не мешает... только не надо на публику выносить, если вы не на трансцендентном уровне, а только начинающие преданные.


Спасибо. Будем делать.  :smilies: 
И хотя мы не на трансцендентном уровне (кстати неплохо было бы узнать критерий оценки уровней...), но иногда как-то само собой выносится на зрителей. 
А спектакли, знаете ли, они не имеют смысла, если нет зрителей...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Соглашусь с тем, что куда важнее передать дух и настроение представляемых в спектаклях духовных игр


Да не то что это "важнее". Если этого нет, то остальное бессмысленно. 

Вы ведь выбираете, чью лекцию послушать - не все лекторы могут _дух_ передать. Только настоящие брахманы, в чьих словах чувствуется _брахман_. А тут целое действо и начинающие в ролях. А потом гуру удивляются, что-то ученики наверное больше хотят на райские планеты, а не к Кришне. Или, что-то у нас ягьи полубогам проводят.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Лично я не ищу "брахман" в лекциях, беседах и спектаклях, - лично я ищу определенный вкус, который мне близок и который я могу воспринять. 
А так, - и книги конечно же читаем, и беседуем, да и в театральных постановках участвуем. Всё человеческое нам близко, пока мы человеки.
И насчет "непонятно кого" - да, верно; у каждого из нас множество встреч с кем-то или чем-то по жизни, что непонятно, и как и Вы справедливо заметили, кто есть кто, а что есть что, до какой-то степени узнается в процессе санги.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я сангой называю общество чистых Вайшнавов ) не процесс общения )

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А куда ж тогда деться тем, кто очень хочет пообщаться, но явно не осознает себя "чистым"?.. :sorry: 

И пожалуй лично мне нравится вот такой вывод ачарьи-основателя относительно того, надо или не надо делать какие-то творческие и иные проекты: 

"ПРАБХУПАДА: ...время покажет. Одна ветвь расцветёт, а другая засохнет." (Из книги "Мой славный учитель" Бхуриджаны прабху), взятое вот из этой соседней темы: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10489

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А спектакли, знаете ли, они не имеют смысла, если нет зрителей...


Вот-вот, поэтому надо честно набирать зрителей, а не мучить на праздниках в алтарной тех, кому спектакли не нужны. К тому же еще пользоваться созданной в алтарной атмосферой, которую делают пуджари и их помощники. Так у гостей создается миф, что спектакли начинающих - это часть Вайшнавской культуры. А это не так. 

Уже вот например, многие оказывается,  думают, что матаджи впереди харинамы - это часть нашей культуры. И здесь то же, потом еще будут думать, что постановка - обязательная часть Вайшнавского праздника.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А куда ж тогда деться тем, кто очень хочет пообщаться, но явно не осознает себя "чистым"?..


То есть вы сами признаете, что участие в спектакле - это просто от желания молодежи потусоваться и от неудовлетворенного желания общаться, в том числе со старшими преданными. Чтобы навроде они заметили и благословили. Ну вы понимаете, это как ребенок рисует каляку и гуру подносит, и гуру хвалит. Но эту каляку хотя бы не навязывают всем как обязательную часть праздничной программы...  

Куда деться... к кому припасть...

Искать тех, кто близок по духу, проситься к ним и учиться служить Кришне по-настоящему, а не в спектакле. А актерство, пусть и в спектакле про Кришну - это такой путь... какой-то шутовской. Ну если кому нравится быть шутами. Чтобы к ним так относились.

Свои отношения с Кришной серьезные преданные не выносят на публику. Чтобы других впечатлять _духом_, надо быть чистыми преданными. Кришну материальные тела не интересуют. У меня к нашим спектаклям костюмированным вот такое отношение.

_________________________

Шрила Прабхупада говорил еще, что актеры должны играть так, чтобы не было никаких смешков у зрителей. А это сплошь, но и при этом такое отношение... терпеливо-сострадательное. Или страдательное. Потому как терпят старшие этот беспредел по своей милости. Чем бы дитя не тешилось.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Желание потусить, и не только у молодежи кстати, может конечно принимать любую форму. Однако хочу Вам сказать, что театральная постановка - это слишком сложное и трудоёмкое оформление для подобного весьма примитивного желания.  
И если в процессе подготовки спектакля нет серъезного посыла, то как правило спектакль до зрителя не доходит, - просто репетиции прекращаются и идея эта как-то затухает сама собой. Я в этом не особо смыслю, однако могу судить на примере своих родственников, которые этим занимаются, - что постановка спектакля - это труд, и труд не малый. И если нет у людей вдохновения и желания послужить Кришне, учителю и вайшнавам, и разумеется если нет на то санкции Бхагавана, то до премьеры дело не доходит...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И пожалуй лично мне нравится вот такой вывод ачарьи-основателя относительно того, надо или не надо делать какие-то творческие и иные проекты: 
> 
> "ПРАБХУПАДА: ...время покажет. Одна ветвь расцветёт, а другая засохнет." (Из книги "Мой славный учитель" Бхуриджаны прабху), взятое вот из этой соседней темы: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10489


Так а к чему это здесь... если он точно говорил, как и кому надо играть. 

Я вас и как вы играете, совсем не знаю. И это все в общем писала, наблюдая постановки, которые когда-то видела в нашей ятре, на 100% слова Прабхупады про смешки и др. к нашей ситуации подходили. Как играют в постановках молодые люди разных полов? Как герои и героини. Они могут быть другого мнения, а родители и старшие все равно по-другому на это смотрят, без иллюзий. Так что фактически, все это... так, легализованное времяпрепровождение западной молодежи. 

Ну что я могу поделать, это мое мнение, что спектакли эти нужны только самим участникам, и общаются те, у кого похожий вкус... показать себя публике... Навроде скромность - скорейший путь к безвестности. А серьезные преданные берут книги Ачарьев и читают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> и разумеется если нет на то санкции Бхагавана, то до премьеры дело не доходит...


Ой, только вот этого не надо... Бхагаван предвечно исполняет желания всех. 
Но речь о том, что в хорошие времена разные люди жили в разных кварталах, и праздновали по-разному. А сейчас на празднике все вместе. 

Фигурально выражаясь, мне никакого дела до спектакля не будет, если мне не придется искать в храме тихий угол на время спектакля - а такого угла, как правило, там в случае спектакля нет. И когда актеры думают, что удовлетворяют одних преданных, пусть они также подумают и о тех, кому мешают и тех, кто из-за спектакля в программе (разбавленной атмосферы) в храм даже и не приехал.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Как Вы сами справедливо заметили 


> ...Ну что я могу поделать, это мое мнение...


И исходя из этого - у Вас своё мнение на происходящее, у меня своё, у кого-то также своё. 
А уж насколько мнение о чем-то каждого из нас, угодно учителю и Кришне, - думается каждый пытливый человек обязательно поймет рано или поздно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> (кстати неплохо было бы узнать критерий оценки уровней...)


 :smilies:  Например, БГ 2.54 и далее http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/2/54

"...Главная черта человека, который обрел сознание Кришны, - то, что он говорит только о Кришне или о том, что связано с Ним"...  и далее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> мнение на происходящее


Есть мнение Шрилы Прабхупады, прямое указание, кто и как должен играть... суть в том, что не надо профессиональных актеров приглашать, они не могут трансцендентное представлять. И исполнители должны быть чистыми преданными, сознавать Кришну. Кто сознают - могут играть, это может быть полезно для других. А просто тусовка и постановки от того, что общения не хватает (это вы написали)... кому это надо.  

Кто сознают Кришну, другим _сознающим того же Кришну_ в храме на праздниках не мешают. Я не знаю, может быть это только у нас такой перекос был. Но мне надолго хватит, и у меня предубеждение насчет *спектаклей в алтарных* надолго  :smilies:  Вот если не в алтарной и не в праздник - мне все равно. Просто тесноту не люблю, видимо  :smilies:  





> Как Вы сами справедливо заметили 
> И исходя из этого - у Вас своё мнение на происходящее, у меня своё, у кого-то также своё.


Да, и люди разных мнений не общаются. Им не интересно друг с другом, скучно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Смотря кто в чем видит смысл общения. 
Кто-то в победе своего мнения, а кто-то и в приобретении нового опыта, и скажем в том, чтобы посмотреть на обсуждаемое с точки зрения другого. 
Однако это требует от участников подобной беседы определенной квалификации и определенных качеств.
И скажем я с благодарностью принимаю Ваше мнение на обсуждаемый предмет, и с охотой признаю что надо крайне аккуратно, с обязательным многочисленным консультированием у старших и с их благословения, начинать какие-то творческие проекты.
Это крайне важно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Понятно. Ваши творческие проекты. Да, это очень, очень важно. 

В разных ятрах разное соотношение шудр и остальных. Шудрам нужны зрелища, им тягостно просто слушать философию или Кришна-катху, им надо смотреть действо, развлечение. 

А разве были такие прецеденты в истории Гаудия-Вайшавизма, как игра матаджи... и отчего вдруг сейчас такое исключение, особенно для тех, кто молоды и хороши собой. А ведь традиционно женские роли играли юноши, в приличном обществе, понимаете?  Или как сказал один преданный, а какие проблемы - пусть тогда играют пожилые матаджи, если главное - трансцендентность. Пожилые ведь трансцендентнее, мудрее, и искушений меньше. А кстати, в памятке для московской харинамы вот так прямо было и написано, в подтверждение догадки: "Простите, но это служение не для пожилых матаджи". 

Я конечно извиняюсь, но вот в Индии например, хорошие женские голоса до самого пожилого возраста ценятся, отчего-то.  

Вы можете аналитически это обдумать хорошенько, чтобы не попасть в иллюзии насчет своих "творческих проектов"? Кому они, кроме вас самой, нужны, можно ведь прикинуть. 


Нужны степенным замужним матаджи вашей ятры, к примеру? Чтобы их мужья смотрели на игру посторонних, чудно одетых и подкрашенных женщин (прелестных незамужних девушек, нашедших хороший способ быстро показать себя в лучшем свете большому кол-ву возможных претендентов в мужья)? Не нужны. Вам не просят беспокойств с праздников, даже если это будут надуманные ими самими беспокойства. Возможно, вас начнут сторониться. Вам это надо? (-) 

Нужны молодым неженатым прабху? Скорее да, ибо могут быть в поиске невесты ( + )

Нужны детям и подросткам? Смотря какая тема (+ - ) 

Нужны незамужним матаджи? Возможно, ибо сентиментальны и любят истории больше философии (+) 

Нужны одиноким непонятным дядькам? Кому-то это будут мечты наяву ( - минус, перечеркивающий все плюсы ) 

Так кому нужны ваши творческие планы? Может быть, руководству, которое думает, как развлечь _массу шудр_? У нас например, так прямо и говорили - да философия на праздник никому не нужна (!) нужен концерт! И тут вы горите своими талантами послужить. Тогда конечно. 




> надо крайне аккуратно


А можете пояснить, ради чего? 

Я все это взялась написать, потому что видела сколько трудов, и не одна матаджи прикладывала у нас к спектаклям. Но как-то это наивно, свои склонности они занимали конечно. Я не видела, что они очень счастливы были позже. Но правда, очень близко не общалась я с ними. 

Дочери и жены высших варн, тем более вайшнави не выставляли так себя на публику. Были разумны и не глупили - находясь в чистом обществе. Тут на западе - и выставляют. Ну не парадокс ли.  

Единственное, что матаджи представляли, выносили из стен храмов на публику, и то лишь некоторые - бхарата-натйам. Но там такой труд... Это впечатляет, потому что в традиции, там парампара, там гуру в танце. Вот я смотрю, дочки многих вайшнавов в Алачуа, например, все почти бхарата-натйам изучают и показывают. По крайней мере, это как-то авторитетно. И можно занять склонность девушки красоваться, и для будущности ее семьи полезно, для ее здоровья. 

Но когда многие "топчутся" - это тоже утомляет ) поэтому  бхарата-натьям пусть будет на праздниках - но для самых талантливых и раз в год, например. Ну или каждый крупный праздник, если таланты. И сами свои фестивали могут они устраивать, вне общих праздников. Смотр невест - вывозили ведь девушек на балы. Но вся ятра не обязана на общем празднике на все это смотреть, номер за номером... 

_______________

Кстати, я тут выше писала, что сейчас танцуют бхарата-натьям совместно. Но раньше так не было (только вроде бы танец с палками совместный традиционно?). Гуру-мужчины только обучали, сами не выходили на сцену. Сейчас выходят, причем один прабху и три-четыре-пять танцовщиц. Очень творчески выходит ) народу нравится, наверное.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Пранам...  :smilies: 

Или даже так:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Понимаю что Вы хотите предостеречь от ошибок, может быть оскорблений, и проявлений ложного эго под видом духовных эмоций в процессе подобных театральных постановок, однако повторюсь, - лично я не участвую в этом во всем. Однако не собираюсь и возражать против подобных спектаклей, если всё делается с достаточным тщанием и учитыванием мнения и советов старших.
Так что останемся каждый при своём мнении...  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Когда ставят дорогие мне истории, как-то получается смотреть "сквозь" уровень и пол играющих - это ведь "про моего Господа", любая мысль довольно быстро переводится на это. 

Кратко о культуре отношения к театру и играющим: Театральные обряды обладали многообразными сакральными функциями, а сам театр первоначально имел статус храма, где совершалась пуджа, и шло представление ритуальной драмы. Сцена тут - другой аналог алтаря, вхождение в роль - аналог ньясы, и игра - аналог пуджи. Постановка очень помогает погрузиться в настроение и лилу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Однако не собираюсь и возражать против подобных спектаклей, если всё делается с достаточным тщанием и учитыванием мнения и советов старших.
> Так что останемся каждый при своём мнении...


Оставайтесь при _своем_ мнении... А я останусь при мнении Шрилы Прабхупады  :smilies:  



http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post139078

Сцена: фестиваль Гаура-пурнима, Маяпур, 1976 год. *Прабхупада сидит в своей комнате и беседует с Праджа-пати дасом и его женой - руководителями группы театра и танца сознания Кришны.* Они показывают Прабхупаде фото, отснятые во время одного из спектаклей, поставленных в храме.

«Почему они повернуты спиной к Божествам?» - спросил Прабхупада.

«Потому что Джаятиртха сказал…»

«Джаятиртха?» - переспросил Шрила Прабхупада таким тоном, по которому можно было однозначно понять, что ответ его не устроил. Затем он попросил, чтобы все члены Джи-би-си, которые находились поблизости, немедленно зашли в его комнату. Когда все собрались, Шрила Прабхупада стал читать лекцию на тему что не следует поворачиваться спиной к Божествам. «Рупа Госвами сказал: «Нельзя поворачиваться спиной к Божествам», - но они всё говорят, что кто-то сказал, что это нормально». Прабхупада окинул преданных, собравшихся в комнате, суровым взглядом. «Вот в этом-то наша проблема, - сказал он, - слишком много у нас важных «ачарьев» развелось».

Какой-то преданный попробовал было оправдаться, упомянув одного из ведущих учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, но Прабхупада тут же несколькими словами сразил и самого говорившего преданного и того человека, на которого он ссылался. После этого все замолчали, и никто уже не пытался возражать.

*Наконец, один преданный прервал молчание: «Шрила Прабхупада, а что вы скажете о выступлении женщин-танцовщиц?» В тот день в храме выступала группа молодых бенгальских женщин из деревни, которые танцевали и играли на мриданге. Некоторые преданные сомневались, насколько допустимо смотреть на эти танцы.

Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что женщины не должны выходить на сцену и принимать участие в драматических постановках. Женские роли должны исполняться мужчинами. Он сказал, что раньше в Индии было такое правило: юноши исполняли женские роли. Но со временем женские роли стали давать женщинам. Прабхупада сказал, что ни одна уважающая себя женщина не стала бы этим заниматься, поэтому для этой цели использовали проституток. Прабхупада продолжал говорить, приводя разные факты из истории бенгальской драматургии.*

Затем он рассказал преданным о том, как много лет подряд принимал участие в постановке о жизни Господа Чайтанье. Режиссер был известной личностью в бенгальских театральных кругах. Прабхупада рассказал, что когда спектакль закончился, все актеры вышли на сцену, но в зале стояла тишина - никто не апплодировал. Они посмотрели в зал, чтобы понять, почему не было апплодисментов, и увидели, что зрители были настолько тронуты постановкой, что у каждого в глазах стояли слезы.

«Это из-за того, что в этой постановке играли вы, Шрила Прабхупада», - заметил один из преданных.

Прабхупада потряс головой и сделал характерный жест рукой, как бы отмахиваясь от замечания о том, что его участие могло сыграть какое-то значение в успехе пьесы.

Ядубара рассказывает о подобном случае. Однажды на крыше в Бомбее Прабхупада по просьбе одного почетного члена согласился посмотреть танец маленьких девочек. Во время танца Ядубара начал снимать и заметил, что Прабхупада практически не смотрит на танцовщиц. Глядя по сторонам, а иногда вверх или вниз, Прабхупада продемонстрировал способность сидеть на представлении и в то же время не смотреть его.


Как и с большинством других наставлений, есть исключения из правила «не слушать пение женщин» (далее история с пением Шримати Ямуны д.д.)

_Праджапати дас, Ядубара дас, интервью_
*Нектар Прабхупады*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У нас, да в наше время вряд ли женские роли юноши будут играть, поэтому лучше вообще ничего не ставить ) 

Да и зачем вообще нужны все эти спектакли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кратко о культуре отношения к театру и играющим:


Идет ли там речь о культуре Гаудия-Вайшнавов?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Оставайтесь при _своем_ мнении... А я останусь при мнении Шрилы Прабхупады



Каждый из нас так или иначе остается именно при своем мнении...
Только иногда чтобы его мнение казалось более авторитетным, по крайне мере в его собственных глазах, человек находит подтверждение своему мнению, цитируя в этой связи непререкаемых авторитетов. Ну что ж, приведу цитаты и я:

*"Я припоминаю слова Прабхупады, произнесённые им после спектакля "Своевременный уход Пандавов", который шёл в Нью-Двараке и котором я играл Арджуну: "Смотреть эти пьесы лучше чем читать мои книги".
Сидя перед вьясасаной Прабхупады, спектакль смотрели не менее 15-20 саньяси. Ближе к концу пьесы, во время монолога Арджуны, я украдкой взглянул на Прабхупаду, и каково же было моё удивление, когда я увидел, что он плачет. У меня мурашки пошли по коже, и из глаз полились слёзы любви от благодарности. От этого моя роль только выиграла, потому что в тот момент Арджуна как раз оплакивал уход своего близкого друга Господа Кришны и был вне себя от горя. Когда пьеса закончилась, прозвучали слова Прабхупады, которые можно сравнить со взрывом бомбы: "Я хочу поблагодарить этих замечательных ребят за их прекрасное служение. Смотреть эти пьесы лучше, чем читать мои книги". Затем он попросил всех санньяси освободить для актёров место рядом с ним. Санньяси не могли поверить своим ушам. Я всё ещё помню выражение удивления на их лицах, когда их заставили уступить такие дорогие им места у лотосных стоп Прабхупады нам, скромным актёрам. Когда мы расселись, Прабхупада сказал такое, что совершенно ошеломило всех собравшихся преданных, а особенно тех, кто играл жителей Вайкунтхи. Всё ещё задыхаясь от переполнявших его эмоций, он произнёс невероятные слова: "Такие спектакли приносят мне наслаждение, и я хочу, что бы все знали, что все эти ребята уже в этой жизни вернутся к Кришне". На мгновение храмовая комната погрузилась в тишину, а затем взорвалась внезапными и возбуждёнными возгласами "Хари бол!"
Потрясённые и переполненные радостью, мы никак не могли поверить в то, что только что услышали. "Лучше, чем Его книги?!! Мы все возратимся к Кришне, когда покинем эти тела?!!" Всё ещё не веря услышанному, мы посмотрели друг на друга потрясённые беспричинной и непостижимой милостью, которая только что пролилась на нас. (Прабхупала Лиламрита)"*


*"Ученица Прабхупады рассказывала во Вриндаване об этом. Но она рассказала как она играла Шурпанакху, в Рамаяне. А Прабхупада, был тогда болен как-то, и несли его так вот буквально. То есть все были в спектакле, и тут Шурпанакха появляется, и вот эта вот Матаджи – она играла, ученица Прабхупады. С такими вот волосами вышла, ушами, да кстати уши, гримасы всякие строила, там выходила там, и говорит: «Я потом посмотрела на Прабхупаду, украдкой, так он смотрит, что он чувствует, воспринимает ли он? Прабхупада, выпрямился весь глаза, улыбка на всё лицо, и он хлопал в ладоши, он прыгал в кресле вот так, и все смотрели на Прабхупаду, не на меня, все смотрели на Прабхупаду и тоже хлопали все вместе, в таком экстазе" (Из лекции Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху*

Правда хочу оговориться, - это не будет относиться к прямой теме о театральном взаимодействии мужчин и женщин в одном танце, это реплика скорее на Ваш призыв:



> У нас, да в наше время вряд ли женские роли юноши будут играть, поэтому лучше вообще ничего не ставить ) 
> Да и зачем вообще нужны все эти спектакли?


И похоже Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что оказывается нужны…

Единственно что разумеется надо соблюдать технику безопасности, что на театральной, что на жизненной сцене.  И собственно мотивов нашего поведения, регламентирующих наше поведение  что на жизненной что на театральной сцене, всего два:  либо попытаться в меру наших сил и искренности служить Всепривлекающему,  исполняя Его волю, либо попытаться самому занять Его место, то есть привлечь к себе внимание почтеннейшей публики. Что на театральных, что на жизненных площадках. И потому дело скорее в мотивах, целях и желаниях, в которых правдивый человек должен давать себе отчет.  А правдивость как известно, - последняя нога религии в Кали-йугу.

Прошу Вас, уважаемая Raja Kumari dasi, не считать  мой текст попыткой конфронтации и приглашением к спору, это я просто выражаю своё мнение. Равно как и Вы. 
Пранам.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Кратко о культуре отношения к театру и играющим:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Идет ли там речь о культуре Гаудия-Вайшнавов?


В той цитате - нет, но есть книга о вриндаванском театре раса-лилы. Из краткого описания: "Анализируя выступления и беседы с исполнителями, зрителями и местными учёными, автор утверждает, что как актёры раса-лилы, так и зрители активно погружаются в роли и этим вместе переносятся в духовную реальность, которую представляет игра."

Насчёт собственно вопроса темы: да, в этой книге тоже пишут, что роли исполняют только преданные мужского пола, возраста 6 - 16 лет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды во время лекции для импровизированной постановки Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху искал желающих на роль Радхи-Кришны. Он сказал, что это должны быть либо муж и жена, либо дети. Он обратил внимание, что важно, чтобы это были не чужие мужчина и женщина.

(Мы видели примеры, когда семьи преданных были разбиты, благодаря спектаклям с чужими женами)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Грустно...   :cray: 
Да, контроль чувств - он необходим в разнообразных спектаклях, устраиваемых мужчинами и женщинами: 

«Весь мир - театр. В нём женщины, мужчины - все актёры. 
У них свои есть выходы, уходы, И каждый не одну играет роль. 
Семь действий в пьесе той. Сперва младенец, Ревущий громко на руках у мамки... 
Потом плаксивый школьник с книжкой в сумке, С лицом румяным, нехотя, улиткой ползущий в школу. 
А затем любовник, вздыхающий, как печь, с балладой грустной в честь брови милой. 
А затем солдат, чья речь всегда проклятьями полна, обросший бородой, как леопард, 
Ревнивый к чести, забияка в ссоре, готовый славу бренную искать хоть в пушечном жерле. 
Затем судья с брюшком округлым, где каплун запрятан, со строгим взором, стриженой бородкой, 
Шаблонных правил и сентенций кладезь, - так он играет роль. шестой же возраст - уж это будет тощий Панталоне, 
В очках, в туфлях, у пояса - кошель, в штанах, что с юности берёг, широких для ног иссохших; мужественный голос 
Сменяется опять дискантом детским: пищит, как флейта... 
А последний акт, конец всей этой странной, сложной пьесы - второе детство, полузабытье: без глаз, без чувств, без вкуса, без всего»

----------


## Сундаралал дас

очень интересный материал и сложная тема.  место, время, обстоятельства..  уровень исполнителей ..

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

"О могучерукий Aрджуна, согласно Веданте, за любым действием стоит пять причин. Услышь же о них от Меня.
Место действия [тело], исполнитель, органы чувств, разнообразные усилия и, наконец, Сверхдуша - все это пять составляющих любого поступка."
Бхагавад Гита, 18:13-14)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ну что ж, приведу цитаты и я: 
> 
> Затем он попросил всех санньяси освободить для актёров место рядом с ним. Санньяси не могли поверить своим ушам. Я всё ещё помню выражение удивления на их лицах, когда их заставили уступить такие дорогие им места у лотосных стоп Прабхупады нам, скромным актёрам. Когда мы расселись, Прабхупада сказал такое, что совершенно ошеломило всех собравшихся преданных, а особенно тех, кто играл жителей Вайкунтхи. Всё ещё задыхаясь от переполнявших его эмоций, он произнёс невероятные слова: "Такие спектакли приносят мне наслаждение, и я хочу, что бы все знали, что все эти ребята уже в этой жизни вернутся к Кришне". На мгновение храмовая комната погрузилась в тишину, а затем взорвалась внезапными и возбуждёнными возгласами "Хари бол!""


Первый ваш пример иллюстрирует слова Шрилы Прабхупады, кто должен играть. 

Правда, из того, что Шриле Прабхупаде нравилась игра "Vaikuntha Players" (если это они), не следует, что его слова относятся теперь ко всем исполнителям на все времена. Хотя, конечно, это вдохновляет. То, что он сказал, что их игра лучше его книг - он так может говорить, как духовный отец, это его ученики. Главное, чтобы сами ученики так не думали )   





> разумеется надо соблюдать технику безопасности


Техника безопасности - это "роль Шурпанакхи" - другой техники безопасности не существует ) 

Так что ваши хорошие цитаты со слов учеников Шрилы Прабхупады - это дополнительные иллюстрации к вовсе не сложной, на мой взгляд, теме. 


Для полноты, вдруг вы тему не с начала читали http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post136232

Я против спектаклей в переполненных алтарных, когда тем, кому все это не интересно, деться некуда, и они вынуждены сидеть по углам, ждать окончания. Так и выходит, что праздники устраивают ради неофитов, у которых создается впечатление, что спектакль - обязательная часть Вайшнавского праздника. 

Я не против спектаклей вообще, если снимается зал, куда можно пригласить гостей, когда продаются билеты, что является хоть какой-то защитой бедных зрителей от капустника. Кто может зарабатывать актерством, известно. Что женщины высших варн на сцене не играют, Шрила Прабхупада достаточно прямо объяснил.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Театр Прабхупады: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4MwfwWJfgc

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Театр Прабхупады: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4MwfwWJfgc


Спасибо, уникальные кадры! Благодаря присутствию Шрилы Прабхупады, ощущается такая семейная атмосфера там, удивительно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да, мне тоже нравится...  :smilies:  
А вот ещё информация к размышлению о духовном творчестве: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14hkiMB_pE
Лекция правда не короткая, однако весьма насыщенная!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Театр Прабхупады: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4MwfwWJfgc


Похоже это один и тот же эпизод:
Дамодара дас: Мы с Наянабхирамой снимали фильм о Радхе и Кришне. Большая часть его была снята в Бруклинском ботаническом саду. Мы показывали небольшую сценку из Вриндавана: Радха и Кришна, гуляющие по лесам Вриндавана. Мы рассказали Прабхупаде, которого в то время не было в Нью-Йорке, что этим двум преданным, одетыми как Радха и Кришна, мы поклонялись как настоящим Радхе и Кришне. Прабхупада был вне себя ярости. Он сказал: «Это было самое страшное оскорбление», — и мы были убиты отчаянием. Но как-то нам удалось придти в себя, и Шрила Прабхупада разрешил нам снять этот фильм позже, уже с пониманием того, что эти люди, конечно же, не были Радхой и Кришной.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания, Глава 1. Ноябрь 1965 — Июль 1970, Составитель Ядубара дас
Лето 1968г. Игра в парке)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Похоже это один и тот же эпизод:
> Дамодара дас: Мы с Наянабхирамой снимали фильм о Радхе и Кришне. Большая часть его была снята в Бруклинском ботаническом саду. Мы показывали небольшую сценку из Вриндавана: Радха и Кришна, гуляющие по лесам Вриндавана. Мы рассказали Прабхупаде, которого в то время не было в Нью-Йорке


Похоже, что это какой-то другой эпизод, поскольку Шрила Прабхупада в фильме находится рядом с преданными. 
Возможно, это уже те съемки, которые были после того, как Прабхупада отругал учеников. Только из фильма не ясно, видит ли он все их постановки.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Расагья даси:* Мы хотели показать Прабхупаде спектакль «Кришна похищает Рукмини», и я очень переживала. Я чувствовала, что он видит меня насквозь, я не в состоянии что-то скрыть. Я думала: «О Боже! Я буду играть роль принцессы Рукмини, которая является экспансией Богини Удачи! Это просто смешно. Это будет сплошной фарс!» Но, так или иначе, спектакль должен был состояться. И вот, открывается занавес, я сижу на полу и пишу письмо Кришне и чувствую, как мое правое колено начинает дрожать нервной дрожью. Я вспомнила то, что однажды сказал мой режиссер: «Что бы ни происходило с тобой, просто задействуй это в игре, найди какой-то способ вплести это в роль». И тут я поняла: «Ну да, Рукмини очень нервничает. Ее хотят выдать замуж за того, за кого она выходить не хочет. Ее беспокойство вполне естественно». Постепенно я подняла глаза, и мой взгляд упал на Шрилу Прабхупаду, который сидел в зале. Когда я посмотрела на него, ко мне пришла легкость. Он как будто дал мне свои благословения, и меня оставили беспокойства, я просто стала Рукмини и могла играть с полным чувством, вливаясь в роль. Потом мы закончили, были громкие аплодисменты. Мы спустились в комнату для переодевания, и я вся была мокрой от пота. Мы снимали грим, ждали откликов. Зашел Шрутакирти и начал рассказывать нам, как отреагировал Прабхупада. Он говорил: «Прабхупада сказал о нашем спектакле: «Это лучше, чем читать мои книги. Это лучше чтения моих книг, потому что это запечатлевается в уме через зрительное восприятие. Это как окно в духовный мир: люди не просто слышат что-то, они получают реальный опыт». И потом последовал замечательный комплимент Прабхупады в мой адрес: «Рукмини была самой лучшей». Я подумала: «Наконец-то, после всех беспокойств, через которые я прошла, я вижу, что мой учитель действительно удовлетворен». Конечно же, мелькала и другая мысль: «Он сказал это, просто чтобы поддержать меня». Но потом я поняла, что когда мы используем свои таланты в служении Кришне, — это самое лучшее, что можно придумать. Прабхупада выразил желание, чтобы мы ездили с ним по всему миру. Он сказал: «На каждой программе должны быть киртан, лекция, спектакль и прасад». В тот раз осуществить это не удалось, но я осознала важность культурных мероприятий в представлении сознания Кришны.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания, Глава 2, Июль 1970 — Март 1971, Июль 1970 г., Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть зафиксированные на материальных носителях слова Прабхупады. А есть воспоминания учеников. Если их можно сопоставлять, предположим, что можно, хотя, конечно, достоверность разная, то можно посмотреть по времени, когда что Шрила Прабхупада говорил. 

Тем, кто хорошо знает историю ИСККОН, будет более понятна некоторая противоречивость. 

Его снисходительность к ученикам и ученицам его только зарождающегося движения в начале 1970-х не отменяет его отрезвляющих слов в 1976 о том, что сейчас и в Индии матаджи стали приглашать на сцену, но это не матаджи высших варн.

Также есть его письмо, какие сценарии и какая игра ему наиболее нравятся, и в каком направлении двигаться постановщикам. Это сценарии по ШБ, и главное в спектакле - это речь актеров, сам мощный духовный текст ШБ, а костюмы и декорации не важны, может даже быть пустая сцена, потому что главное - это воздействие через слушание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Театр Прабхупады: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4MwfwWJfgc


Это вы так назвали? 

Сделали в фильме из Прабхупады эдакого умиляющегося Деда Мороза ) 

Между тем, он разбирался в драматургии, мог цитировать Шекспира на лекции, рассказывал, что смотрел его пьесы... 

Лично меня воротит от такой игры, что вы поставили. Частный случай капустника, который бывало, навязывали по праздникам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

72-12 "I have noted the contents, along with the drama-script from Srimad-Bhagavatam. It is very nice. This kind of play-acting is wanted. Now introduce it to your country-men very nicely presented. Emphasis should be given to the words of Bhagavata (акцент должен быть на словах Бхагават, они духовны и могущественно влияют на тех, кто внимательно слушает) they are spiritual and will have powerful effect if someone only hears them with attention. Do not be very much enamoured by fancy costumes and stage decorations, they will only distract. Real acting art is to know how to speak (главное в актерском мастерстве - это умение говорить). The greatest dramas, even in your Western culture, they can be played without any extra equipment. Just like your Shakespeare, sometime I saw they were playing one drama, I think Hamlet or something like that, and only two men were there on the bare stage and everyone was praising. So the art is catching their ears (мастерство в том, чтобы захватить слух). Now in that spirit go on with your work and try to do something wonderful. " (вот в этом духе и старайся сделать что-нибудь замечательное" 

(SPL to Jayadharma, 13th December, 1972)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Это вы так назвали? 
> 
> Сделали в фильме из Прабхупады эдакого умиляющегося Деда Мороза ) 
> 
> Между тем, он разбирался в драматургии, мог цитировать Шекспира на лекции, рассказывал, что смотрел его пьесы... 
> 
> Лично меня воротит от такой игры, что вы поставили. Частный случай капустника, который бывало, навязывали по праздникам.



Мы поставили, разумеется.
Перенеслись на крыльях времени в Америку 70-х и поставили...
А насчёт "воротит", могу Вам подсказать очень хороший рецепт - не смотрите и всего делов то.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Чайтанья даси: В Лос-Анджелес приехала труппа танцоров театра «Вайкунтха-плейере». Они попросили меня составить музыкальный аккомпанемент к их коронному номеру: «Убийство Праламбасуры» (Праламбасура — демон в образе пастушка). Вначале спектакль показали Шриле Прабхупаде. С ним был его слуга и еще один преданный. Текст был пзят из книги «Кришна». Я сидела у лотосных стоп Прабхупады, распевая разные бхаджаны в качестве аккомпанемента к танцу, Бремя от времени я поглядывала на него, чтобы узнать его реакцию. В момент, когда Господь Баларама убил Праламбасуру, ударив его Своим кулаком, я взглянула на Шрилу Прабхупаду и увидела, что он смотрит спектакль с открытым ртом, а его глаза широко раскрыты. Он был полностью поглощен повествованием, принимая его по-детски искренне и непосредственно. Потом он стал весело смеяться, Прабхупада высоко оценил спектакль и сказал, что такие постановки очень важны в проповеднической деятельности.
(По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания,Глава 9, Май 1975 — Июль 1975, Лаутока, Фиджи. Составитель Ядубара дас)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Искусства, которым матаджи должны быть в принципе обучены по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады*

Прабхупада: Девочки должны быть обучены как стать верной мужу и научиться кулинарному искусству, искусству рисования - в этом состоит их дело.
Джьотирмайи: Рисование?
Прабхупада: Да, 64 искусства, которыми владела Шримати Радхарани. И таким образом Она контролировала Кришну.
(Беседа в комнате, 31 июля 1976, Нью Маяпур)  
Prabhup?da: ... And female children should be taught how to become faithful to the husband and to learn the arts of cooking, arts of painting—that should be their subject matter.
Jyotirm?y?: Painting?
Prabhup?da: Yes. Sixty-four arts, R?dh?r??? did. Then She could control K???a.
(Room Conversation, July 31, 1976, New M?y?pur) 

*64 искусства Шримати Радхарани:*
1.гита - искусство пения
2.вадья - искусство игры на музыкальных инструментах
3.нритйа - искусство танца
4.натья - театральные постановки
5.алекхья - искусство живописи
17.каучумара - актерское мастерство... и т.д.
(Шри Брахма-самхита, 5.37, комм. Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Искусства, которым матаджи должны быть в принципе обучены по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады
> 
> театральные постановки
> актерское мастерство


Театральные постановки для исполнения женщинами перед посторонними мужчинами на публике, считаете? 
Актерское мастерство - это всегда пригодится в семейной жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Театральные постановки для исполнения женщинами перед посторонними мужчинами на публике, *считаете*?


Искусства, которым матаджи должны быть *в принципе обучены* по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Искусства, которым матаджи должны быть *в принципе обучены* по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады


Да, это понимаю. Просто хотела узнать ваше мнение применительно к данной теме.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Да, это понимаю. Просто хотела узнать ваше мнение применительно к данной теме.


Не знаю. Я еще не разобралась. Для этого нужно собрать и проанализировать все свидетельства за и против.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не знаю. Я еще не разобралась. Для этого нужно собрать и проанализировать все свидетельства за и против.


Это мудро! Вот еще в копилку этой темы: 

_Частная беседа, Лос-Анджелес, 23.07.75_

_Прабхупада:_ В наше время женщину не обучают, как стать целомудренной женой. В этом недостаток цивилизации. Раньше женщину учили только тому, чтобы хранить верность своему мужу, и это все. "Нари-рупам пати-вартах" - "Красота женщины - в ее преданности мужу". И все... Если женщину учат не разговаривать ни с какими другими мужчинами за исключением своего мужа, в этом - её красота. Это увеличивает ее красоту и престиж. Таково ведическое знание.

Джайатиртха: В современном обществе этот стандарт нереален.

_Прабхупада:_ Да, поэтому нет гармонии. Все страдают, несмотря на так называемое образование. Все несчастливы.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> "Нари-рупам пати-вартах"


Пати-вРАтах. Врата значит обет. А не вартах.

Я тоже извиняюсь за неправильный пост. Тут неправильный перевод:



> 4.натья - театральные постановки
> 17.каучумара - актерское мастерство... и т.д.


В оригинале у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура написано:
4.natya - art of theatricals
17.nepathya-yoga - art of practically dressing in the tiring room

то есть 4.натья - это актерское мастерство, а другого упоминания об этой части искусств нету.
17. непатья-йога - искусство одеваться 
Предыдущий перевод я взяла с одного сайта...
Сейчас переведу до конца и выложу вместе с оригиналом.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

_Вот что я смогла выяснить, изучив доступные в фолио Прабхупады факты по этой теме._

_Наиболее яркий случай, который демонстрирует раскол между преданными во мнениях относительно этого вопроса произошел в Маяпуре весной 1975 года:_
«Ансамбль «Бхакти Раса Дэнс» состоял преимущественно из Шатарупы, Праджапати, Расаджны, Лохитакши и Махавегавати. Прабхупада увидел танцоров в Лос-Анжелесе и захотел, чтобы они приехали в Маяпур с выступлениями. Но спустя всего лишь два представления поступила жалоба от санньяси о выступлениях женщин в храме, даже не смотря на то, что Шатарупа, которая играла Кришну, была полностью покрыта одеждой от головы до пят. Поэтому остальные представления были отменены. Это был тяжелый опыт для тех, кто не понимал, что же теперь со всем этим делать. Они гадали, почему же Шрила Прабхупада не сказал санньяси о том, что он сам пригласил труппу и помог оплатить расходы на перелет. Большинство смирились с таким решением, но один член группы столкнулся со сложностью в принятии его и уехал…
Шатарупа д.д.: Мы показывали представления в храме и санньяси запротестовали. Они пошли к Шриле Прабхупаде и пожаловались, что они не хотят видеть танцующих женщин. Прабхупада потратил свои деньги, чтобы привезти нас в Индию, а теперь ему нужно было сказать Праджапати, что мы должны все прекратить. Мы так тяжко трудились, чтобы собрать все воедино, но когда санньяси пожаловались, он остановил это. 
На ту ночь мы уже запланировали сбор средств, поэтому Прабхупада сказал, что мы могли бы продолжать выступления в другой комнате, отделка которой к кому времени еще не была завершена.
И так мы провели программу для нескольких важных персон, которые уже ехали по направлению к нам. И Вишнуджана Свами чтобы просто показать, что он не был одним из тех людей, которые пожаловались, пришел и подыгрывал на барабане для нас. Это было сродни заявлению, показывающему, что он не состоял в той группе, потому что он однозначно был тем, кто оказывал большую поддержку культуре и искусству в ИСККОН. Остальные санньяси были расстроены таким его заявлением.
Этот инцидент вызвал раскол в лагере санньяси, который позже еще и усугубился, когда Сварупа Дамодара привез некоторых танцоров Манипури, чтобы показать танец раса-лилы. Однажды вечером эти танцоры Манипури показывали танец раса-лила в храме перед Шрилой Прабхупадой и всеми преданными. Они красиво украсили молодых танцовщиц, которые изображали разные настроения гопи. Прабхупада сидел в аудитории в окружении санньяси и брахмачари, поэтому после выступления он произнес короткую речь». (Ваясаки дас, Радха-Дамодара Виласа, том 2, семнадцатая волна)

_Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады после представления, Маяпур, 6 апреля 1975:_
«…театральные представления. Это очень хорошо. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху также проводил такие театральные представления, когда был грихастхой в Навадвипе, и все преданные приходили посмотреть. Но все роли играли только мужчины. Там не было такого, что женщины выступали. Такое участие женщин было позже представлено одним драматургом Гириш Чандра Гхошем, который имитировал западный манер театральной игры. В противном случае в наши детские годы мы никогда не видели ни одной постановки с участием женщины. Поэтому, если вы организуете такого рода выступления, они должны быть по крайней мере одобрены свыше. Санньяси также могут смотреть, но те части, где играют женщины, санньяси не могут смотреть. Это не так…, строго запрещено. *На примере Чайтаньи Махапрабху мы можем увидеть, что в храме Джаганнатхи были представления, состоящие из танцев и пения женщин.* Конечно, обычные посетители могут смотреть, но для санньяси и брахмачари это строго запрещено. Когда заиграла музыка, Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел в экстаз: «Такая удивительная музыка доносится из храма Джаганнатхи. Я должен пойти туда». Но его личный слуга Говинда преградил Ему путь: «Господин, эти песни поют женщины». «Да? Это поют женщины? Говинда, ты спас мою жизнь». (Смех) Поэтому для санньяси и брахмачари строго запрещено слушать пение женщин или смотреть их танец. Но, конечно же, в вашей стране это очень сложно сделать. Но, по крайней мере, в таких выступлениях санньяси и брахмачари не должны участвовать. Но если какие-то части представляются мужчинами, то каждый может смотреть, прямо перед Божествами. В этом нет вреда».

_Из этой лекции Шрилы Прабхупады можно вынести четыре важных пункта:
1.Чайтанья Махапрабху сам устраивал спектакли о Кришне
2.Танцы и пение с участием женщин имели место еще во времена Господа Чайтаньи, но исполнялось исключительно для Господа в храме. Обычные люди могли прийти туда.
3.Но санньяси и брахмачари запрещено слушать пение женщин или смотреть их танец. 
4.Если вы организуете такого рода выступления, они должны быть, по крайней мере, одобрены свыше, то есть должны быть поставлены под руководством опытных преданных, которые помогут сохранить правильное настроение.

Естественно, давая какие-либо практические наставления, даже расходящиеся с традиционно принятыми в Индии, Шрила Прабхупада давал также и принцип, которым нужно руководствоваться в его применении. Иначе такие формы проповеди могут быстро скатиться до обычных мирских развлечений. Понимая принцип, лежащий в основе каких-либо разрешений или ограничений, можно придерживаться сути проповеди, не отклоняясь в сторону чувственных удовольствий.
_
«Мы ищем подобного счастья, но мы были сбиты с толку похотливыми желаниями. Поэтому я очень рад видеть такие танцы, танцы Манипури, н*о они должны быть правильно использованы. Они не должны превращаться в похотливые танцы.*
(…) На самом деле санньяси запрещено смотреть какие-либо танцы или пение в исполнении женщин, но мы не нарушаем эти правила. *Просто помните о том, что Кришна является верховным наслаждающимся и, если мы смотрим и слушаем в этом настроении, тогда это очень хорошо*. Иначе это плохо.
(…) Поэтому такие танцы приветствуются повсюду в мире, *если мы правильно понимаем Кришну*. В этом заключается предостережение. А в противном случае это очень, очень хорошо. И наша цель состоит в том, чтобы представить эти игры Кришны повсюду в мире, чтобы люди поняли, что они ищут счастья, счастья с Кришной, а не в материальном мире. Тогда вы достигнете успеха.
(Лекция по поводу танцев Манипури, Маяпур, 29 марта 1975)

_Чтобы создать правильное настроение сознания Кришны как у самих выступающих, так и у зрителей, чтобы танцы, пение или представления с участием женщин не превращались в еще один вид чувственного удовольствия под прикрытием индийской культуры и разрешения Шрилы Прабхупады, можно делать следующие вещи:
__- ставить представления на истории, одобренные ачарьями или духовными лидерами
- песни к танцам или сценкам должны быть связанны с преданным служением Кришне, а не с полубогами или мирскими темами и т.п.
- перед исполнением танца или бхаджана можно объяснять их значение или зачитывать перевод, чтобы аудитория могла больше погрузиться в смысл послания, а не в красоту голоса или исполнителя как такового.
- можно отдать предпочтение классическим танцам. Все движения классических индийских танцев имеют определенное значение в отличие от современных стилей, где внимание переключено больше на телодвижения исполнителя. 
- современное направление индийского танца вроде Болливуда часто имеет движения, привнесенные из западного стиля танцев вроде «виляния» задней частью тела и т.д. Лично мне сложно понять какой духовный смысл они могут передать и как они могут помочь сосредоточиться на Кришне.
- исполнители танцев, сценок или бхаджанов (киртанов) должны быть целомудренно одеты и украшены, рисуя тилаки на лбу.
- садхана выступающих должна быть примерной. Это поможет им самим быть больше сосредоточенными на Кришне. Настроение выступающего естественным образом передается зрителям или слушателям.
- что бы то ни было делать под руководством опытных вайшнавов
_
_Таким образом Шрила Прабхупада как совершенный ачарья, который проповедует согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам, в отношении публичных выступлений с участием женщин использовал принцип, изложенный им в «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 23.105, комм.): 
_
«Чтобы внедрить культ сознания Кришны, проповедник должен изучить способность кандидатов к отречению в рамках страны и времени... Он должен избегать принципа нийама-аграхи, которое значит, что он не должен пытаться сделать невозможное. То, что возможно в одной стране, может не быть возможным в другой. *Долг ачарйи состоит в том, чтобы сделать акцент на самой сути преданного служения.* Может быть небольшое изменение тут и небольшое изменение там настолько, насколько это может быть применено по принципу йукта-вайрагйи (надлежащего отречения). Должна быть принята во внимание суть преданного служения, а не внешние парафеналии… Вайшнав немедленно становится чистым, так как он следует правилам и предписаниям своего истинного духовного учителя. *В этом нет необходимости, чтобы правила и предписания, которым следуют в Индии, были в точности такими же в Европе, Америке и других странах Запада.* Простая имитация без эффекта называется нийама-аграхой. Не следовать регулирующим принципам, но вместо этого жить на полную катушку, это также называется нийама-аграхой… Мы не должны ни следовать регулирующим принципам без эффекта, ни терпеть неудачу в следовании регулирующим принципам. Что необходимо, так это особая методика согласно стране, времени и кандидату…"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Оригинальные цитаты на английском:

1. The Bhakti Rasa Dance Ensemble is mainly Satarupa, Prajapati, Rasajna, Lohitaksa, and Mahavegavati. Prabhupada had seen the dancers in Los Angeles and wanted the troupe to perform in Mayapur. But after only two performances there’s a complaint from the sanny?s?s about women performing in the temple, even though Satarupa, who plays Krishna, is completely covered from head to toe. So the rest of the performances are stopped. It’s a difficult experience for some members who don’t know what to make of it. They wonder why Prabhupada doesn’t inform the sanny?s?s that he requested the performances and helped pay the airfare. Most accept the decision but one member has difficulty accepting it and ends up leaving.
Satarupa dd: We performed in the temple and the sanny?s?s freaked. They went to Prabhupada and complained that they didn’t want to see women dancing. Prabhupada had spent his money to bring us to India and now he had to tell Prajapati that we weren’t going to do any more dancing. We had worked so hard to get it all together, but when the sanny?s?s complained he stopped it. We had already scheduled a little fundraiser for that night, so he said we could do it in another room which wasn’t even finished.
We did the program for a few important people who were already on their way. And Vishnujana Swami, just to show that he was not one of the people who complained, came and played the drum for us that night. It was like his statement to show that he was not in that group because he was definitely a big cultural and art supporter in ISKCON. The other sanny?s?s were upset with him that he was making a statement.
This incident causes a rift in the sanny?s? camp which is further exacerbated when Svarupa Damodara brings some Manipuri dancers to perform r?sa-l?l? dances. One evening the Manipuri dancers perform a r?sa-l?l? dance in the temple before Srila Prabhupada and all the devotees. They are beautifully decorated young ladies dancing and depicting the various moods of the gopis. Prabhupada is surrounded by sanny?s?s and brahmac?r?s in the audience, so after the performance he gives a short talk.
The first point is that Chaitanya Mahaprabhu was very strict with his renunciate followers that they should never associate with the opposite sex, nor should they watch women dancing. Prabhupada makes this point for the benefit of the sanny?s?s.
His second point is, “This kind of dancing is very welcome all over the world if we do not misunderstand Krishna. That should be the precaution. Otherwise it is very good. And our purpose is to introduce these Krishna pastimes all over the world so that they may take lesson that they are seeking after happiness; the happiness is with Krishna, not in the material world. Then you’ll be successful. Thank you very much.”
R?dh?-D?modara Vil?sa II -
Vaiy?saki d?sa
Seventeeth Wave,
The GBC Meeting


2. Lecture After Play
M?y?pur, April 6, 1975
Prabhup?da: ...dramatical performance. It is very nice. ?r? Caitanya Mah?prabhu also introduced this dramatical play when He was g?hastha at Navadv?pa, and all the devotees used to see. But they were played by all males. There was no such thing, female taking part. This female taking part was later on introduced by one dramatist, by Girish Chandra Ghose, imitating the Western way of dramatical play. Otherwise, in our childhood, we never saw any dramatical play performed by woman. So if you organize this kind of play, at least they'll be appreciated by the saintly order. The sanny?s?s also can see, but parts played by women, the sanny?s?s cannot see. That is not..., strictly prohibited. By Caitanya Mah?prabhu's personal example we can see that there was a dancing and musical play by women in the Jagann?tha temple. Of course, ordinary visitors, they can see, but sanny?s?s or brahmac?r?s, they are strictly prohibited. So when the music was going on, Caitanya Mah?prabhu became very ecstatic, that "Such a nice music is coming from Jagann?tha temple. Let Me go and see." Then His personal servant Govinda prohibited Him, "Sir, these songs are from woman." "Oh? It is from woman? Govinda, you have saved My life." [laughter] So sanny?s?s and brahmac?r?s are strictly prohibited to hear or to see dancing woman. Of course, in your country it is very difficult. But at least if such play, dramatical play performed, the sanny?s?s, brahmac?r?s cannot take part. But if the parts are played by male members, everyone can see, in front of the Deity. There is no harm.


3. So we are seeking after that happiness, but we are being misled by the lusty desires. So I am very glad to see the dance, Manipuri dance, but it should be properly utilized. It should not be utilized as lusty dance.
(…)
So actually it is forbidden that sanny?s?s should not see any dancing by woman or any singing by woman, but we are not violating these rules. Just to remember that here is a hint how K???a is spiritually enjoying, if we see and hear on that spirit, then it is very good; otherwise it is not good.
(…)
So we should always remember this r?dh?-k???a-pra?aya-vik?tir ahl?din?-?aktir asm?t. Then it will be very much beneficial.
So this kind of dancing is very welcome all over the world if we do not misunderstand K???a. That should be the precaution. Otherwise it is very, very good. And our purpose is to introduce these K???a pastimes all over the world so that they may take lesson that they are seeking after happiness; the happiness is with K???a, not in the material world, Then you'll be successful.
Lecture on Manipur Dancing
M?y?pur, March 29, 1975


4. Chaitanya Charitamrta, M.L., Ch. 23 purport of verse 105: "To broadcast the cult of Krishna Consciousness, one has to learn the possibility of renunciation in terms of country, time and candidate.....He must avoid the principle of niyamagraha, that is, he should not try to perform the impossible. What is possible in one country may not be possible in another. The acarya's duty is to accept the essence of devotional service. There may be a little change here and a little change there as far as yukta-vairagya (proper renunciation) is concerned...The essence of devotional service must be taken into consideration, and not the outward paraphernalia... A Vaishnava is immediately purified, provided he follows the rules and regulations of his bonafide spiritual master. It is not necessary that the rules and regulations followed in India be exactly the same as those in Europe, America and other Western countries. Simply imitating without effect is called niyamagraha. Not following the regulative principles but instead living extravagantly is also called niyamagraha... We should not follow regulative principles without an effect, nor should we fail to accept the regulative principles. What is required is a special technique according to country, time and candidate...."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Джай!  Очень интересный разбор наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. А кто автор?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Джай!  Очень интересный разбор наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. А кто автор?


Вроде как я  :smilies:  Вчера весь день просидела над этой темой...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:namaste:  Спасибо Вам, очень познавательно

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

На здоровье. Мне самой интересно было разобраться  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В некоторых ятрах на праздничные программы в храм приглашают профессиональных танцовщицы разнообразных танцев. Когда они танцуют с голыми  животами и кокетливыми улыбками  - это выглядит не по-Прабхупадовски совершенно))
Тогда я еще не знала, что Прабхупада запрещал подобные выступления.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пару лет назад в то время когда я отвечала за организацию праздника в храме одна матаджи хотела пригласить так своих друзей, профессиональных танцовщиц. В итоге нашей дискуссии меня обвинили в фанатизме и слишком большом ложном эго  :smilies:  

Кстати а по поводу танцев матаджи во время киртана ситуация совсем другая. Про это напишет другая преданная, но если вкратце, то Шрила Прабхупада учил матаджи танцевать ТОЛЬКО шаг свами и с поднятыми руками. Ну и прыгать на киртане  :smilies:  Но НИГДЕ нет упоминания, что он поощрял какие-либо другие стили что у женщин, что у мужчин. Напротив есть случаи когда кто-то пытался что-то изобретать, но Шрила Прабхупада это пресекал.
Основной принцип, который он объяснял в связи с этим в том, что танцы во время киртана не должны быть искусственными. Мы танцуем когда чувствуем что-то, но не формально. Нужно избегать имитации в преданном служении

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кстати а по поводу танцев матаджи во время киртана ситуация совсем другая. Про это напишет другая преданная, но если вкратце, то Шрила Прабхупада учил матаджи танцевать ТОЛЬКО шаг свами и с поднятыми руками.


Возможно, когда-нибудь матаджи и прабху снова начнут исполнять танец,  которому обучал Шрила Прабхупада. Как будет замечательно!  :smilies: 




> На примере Чайтаньи Махапрабху мы можем увидеть, что в храме Джаганнатхи были представления, состоящие из танцев и пения женщин. Конечно, обычные посетители могут смотреть, но для санньяси и брахмачари это строго запрещено.


Интересно, а как обстоит дело с _ванапрастхами?_ Можно им смотреть подобное?
Честно говоря, мне, как женщине, всегда было неловко, когда мой муж смотрит на посторонних танцующих и вступающих женщин. Ну, может, это просто я какая-то не такая))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытно наблюдать за Шрилой Прабхупадой в этом фильме с 9 минуты 30 сек., как он одновременно присутствовал на выступлении маленьких танцовщиц и в то же время совершенно не смотрел на них: 




"Ядубара дас так вспоминал об этом событии: "Однажды на крыше в Бомбее Прабхупада по просьбе одного почетного члена согласился посмотреть танец маленьких девочек. Во время танца Ядубара начал снимать и заметил, что Прабхупада практически не смотрит на танцовщиц. Глядя по сторонам, а иногда вверх или вниз, Прабхупада продемонстрировал способность сидеть на представлении и в то же время не смотреть на него"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Джай! Вы нашли это видео! 
Шрила Прабхупада - эксперт проповеди. Однажды он даже съел сабджи с луком, потому что как и в случае с танцами девочек его пригласил какой-то важный человек.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Он самый-самый истинный Джентльмен!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Он самый-самый истинный Джентльмен!


Хорошо написали!  :mig:

----------


## Anna

> А кстати, в памятке для московской харинамы вот так прямо было и написано, в подтверждение догадки: "Простите, но это служение не для пожилых матаджи".
> Я конечно извиняюсь, но вот в Индии например, хорошие женские голоса до самого пожилого возраста ценятся, отчего-то. 
> Вы можете аналитически это обдумать хорошенько, чтобы не попасть в иллюзии насчет своих "творческих проектов"?


Наконец-то, прозвучало вайшнавское мнение по поводу этого позорного требования к участницам харинам! - Душа душой, а тело сочненькое предоставь для удовлетворения зевак, а то они "не привлекутся" и "не круто" будет!

----------


## Варган

> 72-12 "I have noted the contents, along with the drama-script from Srimad-Bhagavatam. It is very nice. This kind of play-acting is wanted. Now introduce it to your country-men very nicely presented. Emphasis should be given to the words of Bhagavata (акцент должен быть на словах Бхагават, они духовны и могущественно влияют на тех, кто внимательно слушает) they are spiritual and will have powerful effect if someone only hears them with attention. Do not be very much enamoured by fancy costumes and stage decorations, they will only distract. Real acting art is to know how to speak (главное в актерском мастерстве - это умение говорить). The greatest dramas, even in your Western culture, they can be played without any extra equipment. Just like your Shakespeare, sometime I saw they were playing one drama, I think Hamlet or something like that, and only two men were there on the bare stage and everyone was praising. So the art is catching their ears (мастерство в том, чтобы захватить слух). Now in that spirit go on with your work and try to do something wonderful. " (вот в этом духе и старайся сделать что-нибудь замечательное" 
> 
> (SPL to Jayadharma, 13th December, 1972)


Вот похожее письмо:

«Относительно твоего вопроса о танцевальном шоу: чем бы это ни было, это не должно быть отклонением от реальной программы Сознания Кришны. Мы — люди Хари Киртана, вот и всё. Мы можем привлечь людей неким ярким шоу, но внутри должна быть строгая чистота и серьезность, в противном случае мы будем привлекаться лишь ярким шоу. В мире одновременно действуют две энергии, и Майа означает, что у нас пошла на спад духовная энергия и мы автоматически стали привлекаться внешними нарядами Майи. Поэтому меня не очень-то интересуют все эти пьесы и спектакли, если они не взяты прямо из Вед.  Лучше всего будет, если мы сможем поставить первую главу Бхагавад-гиты без сложных декораций или сценического реквизита, без пышных костюмов. Это как ваш Шекспир. «Макбет» могут исполнить два человека, и им не нужно для этого чего-то ещё, они могут очень легко завладеть вниманием зрителей и дать подлинную суть, опираясь лишь на своё актёрское мастерство и величие текста.  У нас так много историй: Джагай-Мадхай, «Кришна покидает Матхуру» и тому подобное. От сатиры и иронии для нас нет никакого проку. Наше послание очень серьёзно, оно —  Абсолютная Истина, и поэтому оно сработает без всяких искусственных форм подачи. 

Услышав о том, что во время нашей программы в Бомбее выступала группа «Zavery sisters Manipuri Dancers», здесь в Лондоне организовали одну программу, в которой я должен был прочитать лекцию в сопровождении сольной игры одного человека на вине – просто для того чтобы привлечь внимание к моему выступлению. Я не одобрил эту идею, и в будущем это станет опасным, если мы начнем проводить такой вид программ просто для того, чтобы привлечь массы. Я уже вижу, что это происходит практически во всем Обществе, поэтому лучше остановиться сейчас, и нам самим прочно утвердиться на пути, указанном нам Господом Чайтаньей. Мы — просто люди Санкиртаны, наша программа — воспевание, танцы, распространение прасадам и проповедь возвышенной философии, вот и всё».

Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Мадхудвише, 08.07.1972
Оригинал: http://vanisource.org/wiki/720708_-_..._from_New_York

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> в традиционных религиозных танцах участвуют либо только женщины, либо только мужчины


*Вопрос:* У нас в храме во время киртана матаджи танцуют, выполняя движения руками и ногами не в такт с прабху. Как должны танцевать или вести себя матаджи во время киртана?

*Ответ:* Будем говорить прямо и откровенно, обычно киртан используется молодыми представителями противоположных полов для того, чтобы привлечь друг друга. Преданные рассказывали мне, что во время парикрамы киртан вели и играли на маридангах выпускники гурукулы с одной целью, чтобы обратить на себя внимание представителей противоположного пола.

Можно также наблюдать, что во время киртана с большим воодушевлением танцуют молодые незамужние девушки и неженатые юноши. Поэтому естественно возникает вопрос, действительно здесь проявление духовного блаженства или примешаны другие чувства. В таком случае лучше жениться или выйти замуж и немного поостыть. А вообще лучше сдерживать себя в этом отношении. Также должно быть какое-то пространство между мужчинами и женщинами, они не должны танцевать плечом к плечу. Я консервативен в этих вопросах и считаю, что женщинам вообще лучше стоять сзади и не танцевать. Они могут танцевать во время женских киртанов. Это будет соответствовать традиционной индийской культуре

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, Наставления духовного учителя. Том 1, Вопросы-ответы №6, Набережные Челны, 28.09.2003_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Еще в копилку, интересное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады о театральных постановках:

ЭТИ ПЬЕСЫ НЕ ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНЫ ДЛЯ ПУБЛИЧНОГО ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ

Что касается этих пьес, они не предназначены для обычной публики, и если она смеется, это большое оскорбление. Например, на твоей пьесе «Убийство Путаны» было много смеха. Так что эти пьесы не предназначены для публичного представления, если только они не сделаны идеально. Зрители должны смотреть серьезно и внимательно. Если они смеются, это в высшей степени оскорбительно. 

Господь Чайтанья никогда не играл перед обычными людьми. Только перед преданными. Но ставить такие пьесы только для преданных — для тебя не очень практично. Поэтому пьес из Кришна-лилы лучше избегать, если ты не можешь исполнить их в высшей степени серьезно. Перед обычной публикой можно разыгрывать какие-то поучительные истории из Шримад-Бхагаватам. 

Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Вриндаван-Чандре, 23 июля 1971

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот, мне понравилось, флэш-моб бангалорского храма (того самого, наверное) ISKCON в делийском молле Gopal. Хореография, съемки, звук - все отлично. Разве плохо, чтобы дать возможность людям услышать святые имена? да молодцы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В следующем видео президент храма говорит, что это одна из форм санкиртаны будущего )
И участники довольны, занятые в служении )

----------


## Варган

"Однажды Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пришёл в состояние экстаза, услышав пение одной из девадаси. Не отдавая отчёта в том, кто это поёт, Он помчался к ней, продираясь сквозь колючий кустарник, и остановился только тогда, когда Говинда крикнул Ему, что это поёт женщина. Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху показал (instructed everyone), что санньяси и вайшнавы не должны слушать женское пение".

"Once, Srii Caitanya Mahaaprabhu became ecstatic upon hearing the songs of a deva-daasii. Unaware of who was singing, He ran toward her through thorny bushes, but when Govinda informed the Lord that it was a woman singing, He immediately stopped. By this incident, Srii Caitanya Mahaaprabhu instructed everyone that sannyaasiis and VaiSNavas should not hear women singing".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Антья-лила, глава 13, краткое описание главы Шрилой Прабхупадой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Он помчался к ней, продираясь сквозь колючий кустарник, и остановился только тогда, когда Говинда крикнул Ему, что это поёт женщина. Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху показал, что санньяси и вайшнавы не должны слушать женское пение


Женский голос опьяняюще действует на мужчин (кстати, на женщин тоже), поэтому, если женщина не является чистой вайшнави, не нужно слушать такое выступление. Голос, пение, музыка имеют самое глубокое воздействие, и если выступающий еще полон материальных желаний, то слушать его не безопасно. Шрила Прабхупада предостерегает (в тему топика): http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/12/9

Конечно, в совместном киртане, где все прославляют Кришну, нет этой опасности.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень интересная история о Випра Нараяне и женском пении:  http://audioveda.ru/audios/947

----------


## Варган

Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады  27 июля 1976, Лондон

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, они все алкоголики, все люди третьего класса, четвертого класса люди, низкого класса люди. В Индии, эти натас, они третьего класса, четвертого класса. Натас, означает артист - певцы, танцоры. Они непосредственно для четвертого класса, пятого класса людей. Это никогда не было для… Их звали и они приходили, и профессионально пели, танцевали на разных фестивалях. Брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, они никогда не делали это. До сих пор в Индии существует класс очень искусных в танцах, пении. Низший класс. Это их такой потомственный бизнес.

Бхагаван: Так Вы дали всё. Вы дали всю структуру. Мы должны правильно это представить другим.

Шрила Прабхупада: Даже, скажем, сто лет назад, Гириш Чандра Гхош, он хотел представить театральные действия, подражая европейским театральным действиям с участием мужчин и женщин. Так вот, он хотел пригласить актрису. Ни одна женщина не присоединилась. Кто пойдёт на публичную сцену танцевать? Приличная девушка? Они никогда не пойдут. Это сто лет назад было. А я скажу, что было около сорока лет назад. В одном из наших... (неразборчиво)... мужчины, девушку должны были выдать замуж, и в Индии существует традиция, что сторона жениха приходит посмотреть на девушку, в порядке ли она. Подобным образом, сторона девушки ходит смотреть… Итак, они пришли смотреть одну из дочерей моего друга. Дочь была очень привлекательная, она была дочерью богатого человека. Итак, кто-то со стороны жениха задал вопрос: «Вы умеете танцевать?» Это был его вопрос к девушке: «Вы учились чему-то о танцах или пении?» Итак она была дочерью моего друга, моего друга - Мукунды Маллика. Его старший брат был там. Он очень рассердился: «Этот негодяй спрашивает нашу дочь, умеет ли она танцевать и петь». Она восприняла это как… Он воспринял это как оскорбление: «В приличной семье дочь должна обучаться танцам и пению?» Так он сразу же возмутился: «Нет, нет, нет, она не умеет танцевать и петь. Она не предназначена для этого. Нам нравится, конечно, когда молодая девушка танцует и поет, но мы не обучаем этому в нашей семье. Мы тратим на это деньги где-то вне семьи. Не ожидайте от нашей дочери, семьи Малликов, танцев и пения. Нет. Он в порядке(?).» В действительности… Танцы? Пение? Что за ерунда? Для приличной семьи? Это подходит для профессионалов из низшего класса. Платите им, и они будут танцевать. Или идите к каким-нибудь проституткам. Они будут танцевать. Итак он сказал: «У нас есть вкус к танцам, но не так, что кто-то из нашей семьи должен заниматься этим. Мы заплатим за это кому-то на стороне».

Итак это искусство… И среди театральных, Гириш Чандра Гхош, не смог получить ни одного согласия от какой-либо приличной семьи. Тогда ему пришлось искать несколько юных девушек среди проституток. Они стали впоследствии известными актрисами, Кусумкамали даси, эта даси… В наше время это становится модно, когда аристократические семьи должны участвовать в кино и портить свой характер. С другой стороны, это было предназначено для… не порядочного человека. Ты найдешь описания Бхагаватам, в особенности, тех профессионалов, которые могут прийти. Они получат своё вознаграждение". 


http://vanisource.org/wiki/760727_-_...ation_-_London

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

6 марта 2017
_Притха д.д. (АЧБСП)_

*Танцующие девушки. О современных харинамах*

http://harekrishnablogging.blogspot....ing-girls.html

На русском: 
часть 1 http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articles/1183-o-harinamah Просмотров: 2364 
часть 2 http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...-o-harinamah-2 Просмотров: 743

----------


## Варган

> 6 марта 2017
> _Притха д.д. (АЧБСП)_
> 
> *Танцующие девушки. О современных харинамах*
> 
> http://harekrishnablogging.blogspot....ing-girls.html
> 
> На русском: 
> часть 1 http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articles/1183-o-harinamah Просмотров: 2364 
> часть 2 http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...-o-harinamah-2 Просмотров: 743


Будьте добры, кто-нибудь, скопируйте и вставьте русский перевод статьи сюда, в эту тему. А то на мобильном устройстве ссылки не открываются.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

6 марта 2017 

*Танцующие девушки. О современных харинамах*

_Притха д.д. (АЧБСП)_ 

_Притха д.д. - ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, 
супруга Вишоки Прабху, автора книги "Прекрасная жизнь Джаянанды Тхакура"_

Часть 1 

Этот пост для блога я планировала написать в течение нескольких лет. Мне также хотелось бы избежать возможных оскорблений, вот почему я откладывала это дело, стремясь также подобрать в своём обращении корректные выражения. Но сегодня с сказала себе: «Хватит, просто бери и делай это настолько хорошо, насколько сможешь». Всё, что я могу пообещать вам – так это то, что я старалась как могла.

*Я из поколения «старых вояк», присоединившихся в 70-е к Движению.* Возможно я привыкла вести себя определённым образом. В тоже время, когда обращаешься к трансцендентному знанию, понимаешь, что наставления, содержащиеся в нём, имеют вневременную природу.

Несколько лет назад я была очень счастлива наблюдать великолепные харинамы с участвующей в ней молодёжью. *Хотя вскоре я стала отмечать и осознавать, что виденное мною радикально отличается от того, как мы сами делали это в молодости.*


Я испытываю чувство признательности по отношению к тем, кто продолжает выходить на харинамы и не их вина в том, что они не были обучены должным образом. Но со своей стороны я не могу согласиться и с неправильным пониманием наставлений, данных Шрилой Прабхупадой.

*Я внимательно наблюдала за стилем танцев женщин на нынешних харинамах.* Я понимаю, что некоторые мои духовные братья и сёстры могут подумать, что я слишком с этим заморачиваюсь и надеюсь, что они простят меня, но у меня возникает чёткое представление, что Прабхупада в случае с харинамами обучал нас совсем иным вещам.

В первое время, когда я видела это, я не могла толком уяснить себе суть проблемы, но меня не покидало чувство, что совершается какая-то ошибка. Я долгое время пыталась осмыслить эту проблему. В конечном счёте, я пришла к тем же выводам к которым пришли и некоторые другие преданные: эти танцы – слишком чувственны, они отвлекают от Святого Имени, заставляя сосредоточить внимание окружающих на красиво танцующих женщинах.

Не поймите меня неправильно. Я не вижу проблемы в том, что женщины могут быть красивыми, я также не согласна с тем, что роль женщин должна сводиться к тому, чтобы ограничить их обязанности лишь заботами по дому, спрятав их таким образом от посторонних глаз и запретив им участвовать в Движении санкиртаны.

Я даже не вижу проблемы в том, чтобы женщины продолжали танцевать подобным образом – как они это делают и сейчас – но только при условии, если они перестанут называть это Харинамами, назвав вместо этого свои танцы театральными шоу или парадами. Тогда мы не будем отклоняться от истины.

Но когда я думаю о харинамах, я вспоминаю о Прабхупаде и также вспоминаю о прошедших днях, я думаю о том, что понравилось бы в данном случае Прабхупаде, и как следовало бы любому его последователю – где бы он ни находился на Земле, танцевать так, как танцевал Господь Чайтанья – ведь именно так Шрила Прабхупада учил нас танцевать.


Вот, нашла соответствующую цитату:

*«По поводу твоего вопроса о танцах – танцевать следует с энтузиазмом с поднятыми вверх руками, как это выглядит у Панча-таттвы. Ты также можешь танцевать с энтузиазмом, с поднятыми вверх руками. Все последователи Господа Чайтаньи танцевали, как правило с воздетыми вверх руками. Если кто-то танцует в экстазе – это нормально, но лучше танцевать с воздетыми вверх руками».* Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 11/10/7 (прим. перевод. - так в оригинале).

Наблюдая за современными женщинами в ИСККОН, ведущими себя порой подобно Хуле с Гавайских островов и оценивая его, я могла бы услышать, что то, чем мы занимались в прошлом, выглядело слишком скучно, без достаточного веселья и задора и вообще не современно и не подходяще для нашего нынешнего времени и это не приносит достаточно удовлетворения. Однако подобные доводы, мягко говоря, не вполне корректны.

В действительности, не нужно осуждать этих молодых женщин. Мне встречались высказывания фанатиков на эту тему, называвших их проститутками – подобное отношение оскорбительно и является апарадхой! Чтение подобной ерунды, наверное было причиной того, что я поддерживала (защищала) их в течение долгого времени. Речь идёт о целомудренных леди, просто поступающих так, как им указывают авторитеты.

В связи с вышесказанным мне не понятно – почему никто из авторитетных лидеров нашего Общества не указывает на неприемлемость подобного стиля танцев или, по крайней мере, не указывает на то, что это является серьёзным отклонением. *Теперь именно это принимается за стандарт проведения Харинамы.* Лично я убеждена в том, что если бы Прабхупада увидел это, то он бы не одобрил эту ситуацию и исправил бы её.

*«Просто посмотрите как вёл себя Господь Чайтанья. Он воспевал и танцевал, воспевал и танцевал, просто продолжал делать это. Вы видите эту картину перед вами – и так постепенно, когда вы ощутите экстаз, вы также можете танцевать в экстазе, подобно Ему»* - Шрила Прабхупада о Маха-мантре (Нью-Йорк, 8 сентября 1966 года).

Хотя все эти новые танцы уже обрели своё место, но теперь это место стало повсеместным… на Ратха-ятрах – где проводятся представления или театральные постановки, на фестивалях, на сценах или на улицах – как будто мы попадаем на шоу-парад. Но тогда и назовите это тем, чем оно является на самом деле. Ведь в первую очередь важны Святые Имена. Без них мы имеем дело просто с имперсонализмом.

Цель сценических шоу или театра – это развлечение, которое также может быть приемлемым и связанным с духовностью. Даже если мне не нравится то, что эти девушки делают, это также можно использовать в проповеднических целях.

Но цель Харинамы принципиально отличается от подобного рода развлекательных представлений. Здесь задача не в том, чтобы сфокусировать внимание окружающих на себе, а в том, чтобы направить всё внимание на святое имя и помочь другим присоединиться к воспеванию, если они этого захотят. Но речь ведь не идёт о том, что мы предлагаем другим присоединиться к танцу "хулахуп"...

Уточню, дело не только в движениях бёдер, как, например, быть с извиванием рук, запястий, ладоней по 2-3 раза в каждую сторону... назад и вперёд, из стороны в сторону... Ведь Шрила Прабхупада никогда не советовал ничего, что напоминало бы нам какое бы то ни было извивание или движения в разные стороны рук и запястий. *Ничего – кроме воздетых над головою рук – ИМХО, это символизирует наше стремление к Богу / Кришне. Это также эмоция, выражающая нашу преданность.*


Также, сейчас для женщин стало принято вышагивать полностью в унисон, что больше напоминает занятия в школе танцев или тот же парад. Тогда как раньше наши движения на харинамах часто не были столь синхронны, более напоминая прогулку по улице с желанием поделиться с окружающими своей песней.


Ранее если и возникала какая-то синхронность в физических движениях на харинамах, это происходило естественным образом – а не потому что этому специально учились или к этому стремились. Можно просмотреть старые видео и увидеть, что как одежда, так и стиль движений были простыми – разительно отличающимися от современного стиля.


Даже во время остановки движения группы харинамы мы не думали о том, насколько наши физические движения должны быть согласованы, насколько должны быть синхронизированы наши шаги. Мы просто старались делиться вдохновением и радостью от воспевания святого имени.


_На фото: стиль 1970-х – группа харинамы стоит на тротуаре_
Я не стала размещать здесь в блоге фото с нашими леди на современных харинамах, потому что возможно это может как-то смутит тех новых преданных, которые были отмечены на них, и я понимаю, что они обычно просто ведут себя на харинамах так, как их просят это делать. Но если бы я разместила эти фото здесь, то разница изображённого на них конечно бросалась бы в глаза по сравнению с прежним стилем ведения харинам.

В то же время нет сомнения, что сейчас женщины смотрятся на этих фото привлекательно и на первый взгляд может кто-то на различия и не обратит сразу особого внимания, но если положить эти фото (прежних и нынешних Харинам) рядом и сравнить, то различия бросятся в глаза.

Сейчас ведь проводятся даже специальные танцевальные занятия для женщин, чтобы учить координировать их свои танцевальные движения – выравнивания шеренги и др. *В прежние времена самой крутой фишкой в наших движениях был «шаг Свами» (хотя и он был не обязателен) – проверялось также, чтобы никто не одевал на харинамы дырявых носков.

Если говорить серьёзно, как только мы начинаем специально применять какие бы то ни было элементы хореографии, это дискредитирует нашу харинаму, которая превращается в разновидность пусть и духовного, но развлекательного представления.

«Суть практического действия – в самом киртане (воспевании). От нас не требуется превращения в артисты. Главный наш принцип – служение Кришне, а не желание удовлетворить окружающих нас людей. Нам не следует также уделять большого внимания музыкальным ухищрениям. У людей не должно складываться представления, что мы являемся какой-то бродячей труппой артистов и музыкантов. Они должны чётко понять, что мы – преданные Кришны. Наша практика преданного служения и наша чистота должны быть столь очевидными, что простое воспевание должно оказывать на окружающих немедленное впечатление от преданности Кришне». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Тамала Кришне, 30.10.1969)

Сейчас обычно харинамы и парады отождествляют друг с другом, что в корне неверно. Современная версия харинамы по сути – это представление, расчитанное на публику.* Но почему те, кто проводят их, протестуют против того, чтобы называть вещи своими именами? Нет никакого вреда в том, чтобы называть вещи своими именами – будь то шоу-представление или парад. От этого – только польза.

_(конец 1 части)
Перевод: Махоттсава-Гауранга дас_

просмотров 3949

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Танцующие девушки. О современных харинамах*

_Притха д.д. (АЧБСП)_ 

Часть 2

Некоторые читающие этот текст заметят, что нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы таким образом привлекать многих, так же, как и ничего плохого в том, чтобы делать подобные шоу на высшем уровне. Но я нигде раньше и не говорила, что в этом есть что-то неверное или плохое (желающие могут ещё раз пересмотреть написанный выше текст и убедиться в этом). Естественно, мы должны выглядеть презентабельно, но это – и так понятно. Об этом ещё дополнительно будет сказано ниже. И конечно, подобные шоу могут привлечь ещё многих. Любой, порой даже самый незначительный элемент учения Прабхупады, может выглядеть очень привлекательно. Смысл Имени Кришны указывает на то, что Он – всепривлекающий.

Но это ведь не значит, что в прошлом Он не был привлекательным, а теперь - им стал. Нет.

Раньше мы привлекали людей на улице, своими незамысловатыми танцами, простой одеждой и стремлением лучше сосредоточиться на воспевании Святых Имён, не прилагая никаких дополнительных ухищрений для привлечения окружающих. Полагаю, что лучше опираться на «технику Прабхупады», в нашем стремлении привлечь кого бы то ни было.

*Почему меня всё это так заботит?* Потому что нынешняя практика идёт вразрез с наставлениями Его Божественной Милости, касающихся проведения харинам. Как и в случае с книгами Прабхупады, постепенные изменения связанные с этикетом ношения одежды – дхоти/сари, а также другие изменения, всё это постепенно со временем, так как сразу было незаметно, но в итоге вызывало всё больше и больше отклонений, степень которых становится столь великой, что всё это перерастает в существенные отклонения и неавторитетную практику. Если мы всё же хотим представлять Движение Прабхупады, мы должны делать это так, как хотел этого он сам.



Говорится: _кали-кале нама-рупе кришна-аватара_: в Кали-югу Кришна нисходит в образе Своего святого имени (Харе Кришна, Харе Рама). ШБ 9.10.53, комментарий.
*Кришна проявляет Себя в звуковой вибрации* – т.е. для этого Ему не требуются люди именно в привлекательных материальных телах, также не нужны Ему для этого и зажигательные танцы и что бы то ни было ещё, что может идти в подобном комплекте. И в целом если рассматривать все эти современные танцы – логично предположить, что чего бы то ни было из новых подобных дополнений вряд ли в корне способно улучшить ситуацию с качеством самой звуковой вибрации. Скорее, всё вышеперечисленное эту ситуацию только испортит.

Когда я была молодая и выходила на харинамы, иногда кто-нибудь из прохожих присоединялся к нам – и это был настоящий нектар! Настолько здорово! Процесс очищения реально работал. Но в те дни это было редкостью. Тогда же мы не чувствовали себя комфортно, если сталкивались с чьими бы то ни было попытками привнести что-то новое в наши танцы на харинамах – даже в тех случаях, когда на это не было прямого запрета. Предполагалось, что преданные должны были чувствовать себя комфортно во время танцев, форма которых считалась тогда приемлемой нормой.

Как раз недавно увидела ещё одно фото с танцующими преданными. Женщины идущие впереди держат свои руки разведёнными в стороны на среднем уровне, на линии взгляда. Следующие за ними женщины выдерживают специальное расстояние между впереди идущими, держа при этом свои руки немного выше их. Третьи, также тщательно выдерживая дистанцию, держат свои руки ещё выше… И так далее… что за ерунда получается в итоге? Никогда прежде я не видела того, насколько всё это можно так театрализовать. Возможно в театре это и выглядело бы красиво. Но зачем нам эти четырёхрукие харинамы? Никогда не предписываемые и неодобряемые Шрилой Прабхупадой.

Другой новой распространённой фишкой стали выпяченные ладони с соединениями двух пальцев, которые держат рядом со своими глазами – сильно напоминающими движения из индийских кинофильмов. Никогда раньше я не видела, чтобы так делал Прабхупада или говорили об этом хоть кто-то из его учениц или тех, кто имел какое бы то ни было отношение к театру – и никогда такое не предлагалось делать на харинамах раньше. Мы ведь не из Боливуда, и мы даже не собираемся показывать на харинамах Бхарат-натьям, в котором возможно такие движения также могут присутствовать. Странный способ распространять Святые Имена Кришны.

Мне жаль, если кто-то чувствует себя не комфортно, читая всё это, однако полагаю всё же важным заострить внимание на этих пусть и относительных, но различиях.

Отчасти я всё-таки чувствую необходимость говорить об этом также из-за того, что видела, как люди оправдывают себя для того, чтобы обосновать нечто противоположное. Они говорят, что практика преданного служения - это динамичный процесс, и что Прабхупада понимал это, идя порой на компромиссы. Но нет! Ситуация с харинамами – как раз тот случай, когда он бы сказал НАМ о том, каким именно образом мы должны поступать.

*Энергия имперсональна. Звуковая же вибрация – персональна (личностна).* Вне всяких сомнений правильное воспевание Святых Имён являет самого Кришну, танцующего на кончике нашего языка.

Не возникает никаких сомнений относительно того, к чему стремился Прабхупада, он давал предельно чёткие инструкции на счёт проведения харинам. На основании которых мы не можем признавать и принимать все эти современные танцевальные вымыслы за харинамы. Развлекательные представления? Пожалуйста, нет проблем. Можно их назвать также уличными театрами или чем-то в этом роде и т.д.

  
Так, когда мы видим буддийского монаха или католического священника, мы вполне естественно ожидаем проявления в их облике и поведении определённой простоты.

Мы уже можем на вполне авторитетной основе носить на харинамы флаги – с целью прославления Господа, плакаты с текстом Маха-мантры и то, что ещё было авторитетно одобрено для этого ранее – и у нас нет никакой необходимости использовать красоту женщин для того, чтобы усилить на самом деле несовместимую с этим красоту трансцендентных звуков Святого Имени Господа.

Следует также добавить, что эта проблема не сводится лишь к проблемам в поведении женщин. Мне приходилось наблюдать случаи, когда, например, некоторые мужчины пускались в русскую присядку, что также не следует считать приемлемым.

И когда мы идём с харинамой по улицам, разве ни правильно было бы, чтобы мужчины шли впереди, защищая женщин от возможного неадекватного поведения некоторых встречных и женщины шли в середине процессии?! А что мы наблюдаем сегодня? Женщины вышагивают нарядным строем впереди.


*Старшие преданные, инициированные ученики, - оставьте попытки превращать харинамы в развлекательные представления, фривольные танцы, костюмированные шествия с набором экзотических или фантастических нарядов – либо прекратите называть это харинамами.* Харинама означает то, что непосредственно связано с Хари, Верховным Господом, с Намой – Его Именем.

Танцы, которые сильно отличаются от тех, что явил нам Господь Чайтанья или о от тех, о которых говорил нам Шрила Прабхупада – не могут быть одобрены, если мы строго следуем линии наставлений Его Божественной Милости относительно того, как следует прославлять Господа с помощью своего танца. Не надо зацикливаться на шоу. В действительности Прабхупаде даже не нравилось, когда мридангисты начинали выдавать какие-нибудь свои замысловатые танцевальные па.

*«Кришна киртана не подразумевает стремления публично демонстрировать развлекательные шоу. Эта активность должна быть направлена лишь на служение Господу. Поэтому нам нет смысла думать о том, как следует более артистично представить Кришна киртану, следует лишь обращать внимание на то, насколько сильно преданный стремиться удовлетворить Верховного Господа»* (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джадурани, 12 декабря 1967 г.)

Наверное, я всё-таки завысила свою оценку танцам этих женщин, указав выше на то, что эти танцы – духовны. Я не сказала, что они – не духовны. Но по факту – так и есть. Однако приходится сталкиваться порой с весьма специфическими наставлениями инициированных преданных, читая дословно то, что «если мы отказываемся от подобного рода действий по сути это означает, что мы отказываемся от того, чего Прабхупада хотел от нас». Но это – уже слишком. Покажите нам соответствующую цитату.

Всё это напоминает мне имперсонализм. Харинама – не просто проявление определённой энергии, она касается Источника энергий – Бога/Кришны. Подобные комментарии в мой адрес делаются с целью остановить меня, чтобы защитить кого-то от моих критических замечаний. Но я понимаю, если этих женщин кто-то в своём критическом запале обзывает проститутками – надо действительно останавливать подобного рода критику, переходящую в оскорбления. Другое дело, когда вопрос касается разъяснений, которые должны получить преданные относительно того что именно и как правильно, должным образом следует распространять Святые Имена – и первое, что должны получить преданные участвующие в такой проповеди – именно эти разъяснения.

В организации подобных «духовных шоу» наверное бы не возникало проблем, если бы их организаторы сами были способны философски обосновать, что подобные формы проповеди в принципе авторитетны – но в реальности нет никакого смысла пытаться протестовать против авторитетных методов проведения харинам, так как мы уже получили авторитетные наставления по поводу того, как именно их следует проводить. (В этой связи многие призывают прекратить в принципе подобные развлекательные шоу, подменяющие харинамы. Несколько лет назад я делала поисковые запросы в Гугл и была шокирована тем, как много было подобных призывов. Так или иначе, люди предпочитали делать что-то в проповеднической миссии и лишь потом начинали задумываться относительно того, насколько их действия могут быть авторитетны, увы).

Более важным случаем можно считать ситуацию, когда нам отвечают на наши замечания, что у преданных занятых организацией и проведением этих шоу нет просто времени подумать, как это всё сделать по-другому и какие существенные коррективы нужно вносить в данный процесс – таким образом это наша, но не их проблема. Они указывают на то, что это нам не хватает сострадания, чтобы одобрить подобные эффективные приёмы проповеди, и они на самом деле всё делают надлежащим образом, и в этом случае не обязательно так много внимания уделять приводимым цитатам Прабхупады, предполагая, что можно найти и другие цитаты – просто у них в «огне проповеди» нет на это времени.

Но если бы я нашла цитату Прабхупады, доказывающую, что в действительности это я cо своей позицией неправа, я бы поступила именно так, как говорил Прабхупада, предавшись ему. Так или иначе подобных цитат просто не существует. Поэтому чтобы доказать иную точку зрения, требуются конкретные цитаты, обосновывающие её – которых, в действительности, нет.

Опять же, какое-то время ранее я снисходительнее относилась ко всем этим отклонениям, пока в один день, кто-то не запостил в Интернете видео с танцующими женщинами, подписав его так: «Сознание Кришны распространяется повсюду». Но для меня это прозвучало по-другому: «Измените совершенное трансцендентное знание – и именно это поможет вам распространить Сознание Кришны повсеместно». И это было ещё одним толчком, заставившим меня всерьёз отнестись к этой проблеме.

Вкратце, моё понимание таково, что, если мы возьмём любой элемент учения или практики, данных нам Прабхупадой и используем его, сознание Кришны до какой-то степени может быть проявлено. И, конечно, всё это может принести благо другим хоть в какой-то степени. Поэтому я не утверждаю, что во всех этих танцах нет никакой связи с Сознанием Кришны. Нет. Я часто говорю, что танцующие искренни и делают то, что их просят делать и так, как их обучили делать это. Но учил ли Прабхупада именно этому?

Просто, я верю в то, что нам не следует менять тот стиль танца, который нам оставил Прабхупада (танцы, которые из-за своей простоты доступны для каждого), в отличие от нынешних танцевальных шоу, которые из-за своей сложности не для всякого ещё доступны.

Ложное эго обычно не позволяет нам принять очевидность многих собственных заблуждений (я знаю это конечно, и по собственному опыту). Но в случае с трансцендентными наставлениями нас не должно смущать то, что следует отказаться от каких-то собственных идей, идущих вразрез с указанными наставлениями.

Цель проведения харинам – это проповедь. При этом нет никакой необходимости демонстрировать уровень нашего танцевального искусства. Важно при этом также вдохновлять других петь и танцевать вместе с нами. Я множество раз видела, что это проще сделать именно тогда, когда наши танцы более просты и бесхитростны.

Важно добавить, что нынешние танцы на харинамах порой являются зрителю как некая выставка женской привлекательности – когда каждая женщина-участница стремится выглядеть молодой и красивой, нарядно одетой итд. В этой ситуации для женщин в возрасте могут возникать дополнительные препятствия в том, чтобы присоединиться к процессии, аналогичные проблемы могут возникнуть у женщин, которые не могут похвастаться привлекательной внешностью. Разве это должно быть проблемой на харинаме? Уверена, что харинаме нужно именно воспевание Святых Имён, а не бубенцы, ожерелья или браслеты.

В конечном счёте, не могу я поддерживать распространение всех этих современных танцевальных стилей, которые часто отвлекают внимание от Святых Имён на танцующих и атмосферу праздничного карнавала, которая при этом создаётся – все эти изменения в проповеди выходят в конечном счёте за рамки всего допустимого и разумного. И при этом всё это воспринимается многими таким образом, что благодаря этим изменениям мы ничего не теряем, а лишь получаем ещё больше радости и веселья.

Просьба не понять меня неправильно. Очень здорово когда мы просто продолжаем проводить харинамы. Но я хочу, чтобы это делалось надлежащим, авторитетным образом. Для этого нет никакой нужды добавлять и выдумывать чтобы то ни было ещё.

Снова хотелось бы повториться – я не против того, чтобы устраивать сейчас подобные шоу, но я не согласна с тем, чтобы называть их харинамами. Если вместо этого просто называть их парадами или праздничными шествиями, как мы называем Ратха-ятры или уличными театрами, которые как я помню организовывал Лойтакша со своей супругой ещё во времена присутствия с нами Прабхупады, это нормально.

Тогда я видела преданные показывали целые представления вместе с танцевальными номерами. Помню как показывали эти представления Прабхупаде и я находилась среди преданных, толпившихся сзади. Прабхупаде тогда понравилось шоу и он благожелательно отзывался о нём. Подобного рода духовные представления – это замечательно. Прабхупада в действительности хотел, чтобы это направление проповеди также развивалось.

Но название «Харинама» следует оставить за той формой проповеди, какой она была прежде.

*«Главный смысл (принцип) публичного воспевания в том, чтобы прославить Господа, но не в том, чтобы привлечь внимание толпы. Если Кришна будет удовлетворён, Он Сам пошлёт в это место искренних людей, ищущих путь преданного служения».*
( письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Субале, 12 ноября 1967 г.)

*«Итак, постарайтесь не испортить это Движение с помощью каких-то выдуманных идей. Очень прошу вас об этом. Следуйте тем наставлениям и рекомендациям, которые были вами уже получены, сохраняйте свою чистоту, тогда Движение будет уверенно и успешно развиваться. Но если вы постоянно стремитесь к каким-нибудь выдумкам, что тут можно поделать?! Это только всё испортит. Если что-то постоянно выдумывать, ссориться и сражаться друг с другом, вы просто уподобитесь другим новомодным и бесполезным организациям. Вы потеряете духовную силу. Пожалуйста, постоянно помните об этом…. Сейчас многие удивляются, откуда такая сила у этой Харе Кришна мантры, что с помощью неё происходят такие быстрые и радикальные изменения? Следует принять процесс, видя его силу и результат, который выражается в таких позитивных изменениях. Нам необходимо сохранить эту силу. Не превращайте мантру просто в обычную музыкальную вибрацию. Её природа иная – она – духовна».* (разговор со Шрилой Прабхупадой в комнате, Окленд, Новая Зеландия, 26 апреля 1976 г.)




Оригинал на англ.: блог Притхи д.д. http://harekrishnablogging.blogspot....ing-girls.html

_Перевод: Махоттсава-Гауранга дас_

просмотров 1080

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Разногласия по этой обсуждаемой сейчас теме -  это вообще не вопрос смены поколений. Это вопрос стиля и уместности. 

Потому что очевидно, что есть много преданных и _нового поколения, которым не нравится_ стиль харинам, принятый на польских набережных. Этот стиль возможно и хорош как визитка для привлечения "отдыхаемых" на вечернюю программу-шоу, он рассчитан на _замануху_ ( и это не мое слово, а слово с FB участника, русскоязычного прабху, с которым кстати согласились и участницы-матаджи...). 

Так что никто и не обязан следовать этому стилю в тех городах, где у людей иной менталитет и настрой.
И у нас выходят и на воспевание Хари-намы в классическом стиле, без "выкрутасов".

Но это факт, что послание идущее от чрезвычайно красочно разодетых и украшенных участников: смотрите, как мы наслаждаемся и красивыми девушками и парнями-музыкантами, и приглашаем вас принять участие в нашем празднике жизни. Увы, но я в таком стиле харинамы с упором на внешнее не чувствую, что это прославление Кришны. 

Я прекрасно знаю, как себя чувствует и о чем думает привлекательная девушка, танцующая в первых рядах перед парнями, особенно если она незамужняя. Какой-то процент времени - воспевание (которое должно означать прославление _Кришны_), но в довесок - ритм, красота, танец, отсюда: как на _меня_ смотрят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как контраст будням красочная процессия конечно может кого-то и впечатлить, но ведь преданные выживают в тех же самых буднях благодаря внутреннему содержанию нашего послания, а не внешней составляющей. Так что не факт, что надо через _Хари-намы_ доносить именно такое послание, что у нас такой прямо-таки вечный праздник. Зрелые люди в духовности больше ценят спокойную стабильность, чем какую-то странную вычурность и театральность.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

А еще на харинамах, наверное, надо по-больше рассказывать людям о смерти, про ад, вечные муки и чертей, жарящих грешников в масле... А матаджи нужно надеть паранжу - нечего соблазнять, понимаешь ли  :biggrin1:  Тогда, что правда, ИСККОН будут считать сектой еще и последующие 50 лет. Интересно только, почему люди тогда к ксендзам не ходят? Там ведь все строго, "без вожделения". Но не хотят, и все.

Церковные-бабушки-стайл  :shok:  

 :pandit:   :pandit:   :pandit: 



 :angel:   :rgunimagu:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Дорогая Раджа Кумари даси, простите за оффтоп, но есть такой вопрос (близко по теме). Вчера вечером я, бродя по улице, купил себе бутылочку йогурта... Так вот, что Вы думаете по поводу освящения бхоги (в частности такой как вода или напиток) мантрой Ом Шри Вишну? 

Одни ученики Шрилы Прабхупады говорят, что Прабхупада _делал_ так. Другие же говорят, что этого недостаточно, и что нужно повторять не Ом Шри Вишну, а Харе Кришна. Ссылок на шастры не дают ни те, ни другие ( :biggrin1: ) 

Может быть Вы встречали что-либо по теме? Новички требуют правду, как она есть! )))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Простите, не отвечу, на ваши посты у меня включена кнопка игнор.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Простите, не отвечу, на ваши посты у меня включена кнопка игнор.


Очень жаль, я сам виноват, что это случилось  :cray:  Во всем виноват я. 

Если Вы когда-либо пожелаете исключить Вашего скромного слугу из списка игнорирования, то я буду только рад  :heart:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А еще на харинамах, наверное, надо по-больше рассказывать людям о смерти, про ад, вечные муки и чертей, жарящих грешников в масле... А матаджи нужно надеть паранжу - нечего соблазнять, понимаешь ли  Тогда, что правда, ИСККОН будут считать сектой еще и последующие 50 лет. Интересно только, почему люди тогда к ксендзам не ходят? Там ведь все строго, "без вожделения". Но не хотят, и все.
> 
> Церковные-бабушки-стайл


Вам не кажется, что вы насмехаетесь над посланием преданных? (и, удивительно, потом извиняетесь)
При Шриле Прабхупаде на Харинамы не ходили в парандже, и женщины с достоинством несли послание Чайтаньи Махапрабху. При Шриле Прабхупаде нас менее всего считали сектантами, на встречу с Ачарьей приходили и православные, и католики, и ученые, наше движение было уважаемым. По крайней мере так было в Америке. К Харинаме прямо на улице присоединялись люди, привлекаясь чистой духовной энергией. 
Сейчас в некоторых городах на "харинамы" не берут пожилых женщин, которые не могут показать свою привлекательность и танцевальность. Что из этого получится?...время покажет.

Всегда нужно смотреть на долгосрочный результат того или иного действия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Интересны разные мнения преданных, это всегда вдохновляет, что наше движение ширится и раскрашивается разными красками счасливых вайшнавов.
Не очень радует только факт слишком горячих обсуждений в соцсетях, не правильно это - посвящать посторонних людей в наши семейные разговоры, и иногда даже в конфликтные ситуации! Есть ожидания, что преданные больше начнут обсуждать в закрытых группах или на специальных вайшнавских площадках, таких, как эта.

Сегодня в фейсбуке встретилась интересная статья с еще одним  мнением вайшнава по теме проведения харинам в ИСККОН. Мнение очень ценное (хотя некоторые моменты хочется обсуждать).  Вот эта статья:

https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...84373595029054

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Сейчас в некоторых городах на "харинамы" не берут пожилых женщин, которые не могут показать свою привлекательность и танцевальность. Что из этого получится?...время покажет.


О таком мне было неизвестно  :sed:  Впервые прочитал тут. Конечно, нужно учитывать время, место и обстоятельства, но если описанное Вами где-либо вводится как правило - это, на мой скромный взгляд, не очень правильно. Конечно, только время расставит все на свои места...




> Вам не кажется, что вы насмехаетесь над посланием преданных? (и, удивительно, потом извиняетесь)


Нет. Описанное мной является сугубо практическим опытом пребывания (как паломника, как минимум) в монастырях одной известной всем традиции. Там к женщинам выдвигались требования, почти соответствующие моей гипертрофации (причем не учитывая, в первый ли раз человек туда приехал, или как - всех под одну гребенку  :smilies: ). Ладно бы, монастырь - это конкретный (брахмачари, санньяси, например) ашрам, но эти требования затем старались распространять и на простых прихожан, вне зависимости от того, какой ашрам занимают они. (В том числе и _за_ пределами монастыря.) Все известные шутки про недостаточно зрелых преданных-брахмачари с их фанатизмом - это просто ерунда в сравнении с тем, что я видел там  :smilies:  При этом на духовный уровень (как на мой неопытный взгляд) подобное явление не оказывает, как такового, влияния вообще... Причем не только на духовный уровень прихожан или паломников, а, в первую очередь, на духовный уровень тех, кто пытается их "приводить в порядок". 

Не знаю, как кто, а я в начале своего знакомства с движением санкиртаны привлекся святым именем, воспетым именно в красивой форме, как и красиво и эстетически выглядящими преданными (в т.ч. и матаджи, причем необязательно моей возрастной категории). То же, что обсуждается в этой теме, - лично мне напоминает вечную негласную конфронтацию преданных, которые проповедуют путем "прямой" санкиртаны, и преданных, которые проповедуют посредством тех или иных публичных программ (куда могут входить также и индийские танцы). Даже такому малоопытному человеку, как я, это очевидно. Вероятно, что адептам этих двух направлений нужно разобраться в первую очередь между собой, а не ввергать новичков (вроде Вашего покорного слуги) подобными дискуссиями в сомнения и неопределенность  :doom:  Подобные "разборки" многим начинающим ломают веру, матаджи  :sed: 

Это лишь мой скромный взгляд на проблему в общем, который не претендует на абсолютность  :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, думаю новичкам не нужно читать то, что их беспокоит. Шрила Прабхупада просил нас читать его книги 2 часа в день, тогда разум станет очень устойчивым.
А форум - на то он и существует, чтобы обсуждать разные темы, улучшающие  качество служения Кришне, ничего тут нет необычного или неправильного.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Да, думаю новичкам не нужно читать то, что их беспокоит. Шрила Прабхупада просил нас читать его книги 2 часа в день, тогда разум станет очень устойчивым.


Ну, спрятать голову в песок ведь тоже не выход  :smilies:  Рано или поздно человек узнает (ударение на оба слога) обо всех "внутренних" проблемах и займет ту или иную позицию. 

Про чтение 2 часа в день - да, хоть это (если верно помню) касалось и преданных, которые имеют посвящение, но к такому стандарту, безусловно, нужно стремиться всем последователям Шрилы Прабхупады. Даже такому человеку, как я. Когда у меня появится больше сил, я обязательно буду над этим работать. Большое спасибо Вам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну, спрятать голову в песок ведь тоже не выход  Рано или поздно человек узнает (ударение на оба слога) обо всех "внутренних" проблемах и займет ту или иную позицию.


Да.  теперь только начинает доходить, что даже на этом форуме не всё нужно обсуждать. Если даже Прабхупаду тут не все принимают Ачарьей. Очень жаль..

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Да.  теперь только начинает доходить, что даже на этом форуме не всё нужно обсуждать. Если даже Прабхупаду тут не все принимают Ачарьей. Очень жаль..


Ну, с моей стороны единственный косяк о якобы "ошибках" Прабхупады - это когда я привел ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху на вопрос "мог ли Прабхупада ошибаться?" или как-то так... (Где Прабху отвечал, что Прабхупада мог ошибаться в каких-то материальных деталях, но не в принципе.) А так лично для меня Шрила Прабхупада - это тоже главный Ачарья и шикша-гуру. Тот "единственный" - лидер и авторитет, о котором я писал в прошлом году в теме про монархию. Духовный царь, можно сказать  :smilies:  Если преданные во всех своих обсуждениях будут ставить в центр Шрилу Прабхупаду и Кришну, то тогда проблем никаких не будет. 

Что правда, иногда может быть так, что каждый находит в личности Шрилы Прабхупады что-то, что ближе именно ему. Это замечательно, но проблема может возникнуть, когда я пытаюсь это проецировать и на окружающих. Я вот, если не ошибаюсь, в обращении Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами в конце 2015 года читал очень хорошее упоминание о том, что когда речь идет о всех (а не о частных, субъективных случаях), то неплохо бы приводить цитаты из _книг_ Шрилы Прабхупады, где он обращается _ко всем_ читателям. В это же время нередко бывает так, что преданные начинают брать цитаты _из писем или бесед, разговоров_ Прабхупады (где он нередко дает _частные_ советы), и пытаются эти _частные_ советы, данные согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам, распространять _на всех_. На мой взгляд это неправильно, ибо может вызвать путаницу и даже обвинения в сторону Шрилы Прабхупады (в то время как виноваты в действительности те, кто поступает описанным выше образом, не учитывая времени, места и обстоятельств).

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

О, и еще я желал бы добавить из моего микроскопического опыта. Кроме книг Прабхупады *очень важно слушать его лекции!* Именно лекции. В интернете можно скачать с русским переводом. Книга - это хорошо, но это книга. Это не голос. Нам так повезло, что есть уйма записей Шрилы Прабхупады... Лично мои сомнения и недопонимания стали проходить именно когда я начал стараться регулярно слушать его лекции. И это касается, как я понимаю, не только начинающих  :smilies: 

Извиняюсь за небольшое отступление от основной темы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кроме книг Прабхупады очень важно слушать его лекции! Именно лекции. В интернете можно скачать.


Не обязательно даже их скачивать, можно просто на весь день включать* Прабхупада Радио* http://prabhupada.by/
Там лекции с качественным переводом. Надеюсь, радио будет процветать сотни лет, поскольку оно качественное Белорусское. Вся слава заботливым вайшнавам!




> в обращении Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами в конце 2015 года читал очень хорошее упоминание о том, что когда речь идет о всех (а не о частных, субъективных случаях), то неплохо бы приводить цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады, где он обращается ко всем читателям.


Так что же вы не приводите эти цитаты, когда что-то обсуждаете?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Радио постараюсь обязательно послушать.

Про цитаты - у меня есть недостаток, о котором я знаю. Заключается он в том, что у меня довольно неплохая память (т.е. по смыслу, по содержанию я нередко могу запомнить прочитанное из писания или слов садху достаточно точно). Но при этом я не выработал пока привычки записывать точную ссылку. 

Спасибо что в очередной раз указали мне на слабое место, буду стараться исправляться  :sorry:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА САМИ О ХАРИНАМЕ И ТАНЦУЮЩИХ МАТАДЖИ.
(даршан Гурудева после МАХАХАРИНАМЫ 7 мая), а так же в связи с вышедшей статьёй в интернете Притхи дд (в ссылке внизу поста) о несогласии с современными танцами матаджи на харинамах. 
ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНАЯ СТАТЬЯ ДЛЯ УЧАСТНИКОВ ХАРИНАМНОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ.

7 мая 2016г. в Екатеринбурге состоялась харинама с участием ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами. В связи с её многочисленностью (до 400 человек) и большим количеством матаджи, организаторами было принято решение чтобы шествие возглавили прабху. Причём идея была такова, что сначала должны идти старшие, затем присоединившиеся к движению позже, чтобы подчеркнуть солидность движения ХК (сразу оговорюсь, ничего из этой идеи не получилось, старшие прятались смиренно внутри колонны, а молодёжь настырно стремилась вперёд, что ещё раз доказало, что прабху крайне трудно управляемы). А очень большая колонна матаджи шла позади прабху. В связи с этим ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ попросил своего ученика Гаджа Ханта даса, по чьей идее так была построена эта харинама объяснить мотивы такого построения. Для чего милостиво выделил время на даршан, который дословно приводится ниже. 
Мотивом опубликовать данный даршан послужила широко обсуждаемая в интернете статья матаджи Притхи дд. которая называется "Танцующие девушки. Осовременных харинамах", в которой просматривается несогласие с современными танцами матаджи на харинамах. 
Поэтому я счёл нужным познакомить широкую публику с мыслями одного из самых выдающихся лидеров харинамы в ИСККОН ЕС ШРИЛОЙ ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ, на харинаму с участием которого собираются так много преданных.
С уважением, Гаджа Ханта дас.
ДАРШАН:
Гаджа Ханта дас: Шрила Гурудев, прошу ответить на 2 вопроса по харинаме. 
Первый вопрос. У нас на всех традиционных харинамах матаджи всегда идут впереди, бхакты позади. Потому что матаджи красивые, а прабху выглядят непривлекательно. Поэтому на этой большой харинаме мне очень хотелось, чтобы матаджи ознакомились с ведической традицией проведения харинамы. Что впереди идут мужчины, старшие преданные, затем кто присоединился позже, после них матаджи… 
Вторая причина – матаджи больше намного, но разделить их на 2 группы, до мужчин и группы киртана и после мужчин, так же сложно. Потому что у матаджи есть проблема. Они обижаются, все хотят стоять в первой группе, впереди. Так же среди них много молодых матаджи и некоторые из них склонны к самолюбованию. 
ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ: Мужчинам то же нравится идти впереди – они большие, сильные… 
ЭТО Я БЫЛ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ТЕМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ, КТО ПРЕДЛОЖИЛ ЧТОБЫ МАТАДЖИ ШЛИ ВПЕРЕДИ. 
До этого всегда прабху были первыми. Но я почувствовал, что это более спокойно и нормально ложится в глазах людей. Не то, чтобы когда армия военнослужащих идет…. 
Женщинам нравится это, но я не думаю, что это вожделение. Они никогда не выглядят такими вожделенными. Это их служение Господу Чайтанье. Потому что, если бы они испытывали и испускали из себя это вожделение, люди бы увидели бы это, то другая бы реакция была. 
И однажды.. Это в Новом Майяпуре было и преданные спросили: 
-Шрила Прабхупада, а почему мужчины бреют голову, а женщины не бреют голову? 
И Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что женщины не бреют голову, потому что они должны выглядеть красиво для Кришны. И они используют свою красоту не для того, чтобы привлечь противоположный пол, а для того чтобы распространить миссию Господа Чайтаньи. 
Им просто нравится петь и танцевать для Кришны и это выглядит привлекательно. 
И всё время такая пропорция, что больше матаджи, чем мужчин. В любом случае их всегда больше (речь о летних харинамах, примеч. ГХд). 
И когда маленькая группа мужчин и большая группа, хвост харинамы матаджи, это выглядит немного ненормально. Шовинистично. 
Большинство видят наше Общество СК таким образом, что мы женщин как-то унижаем, что они менее интеллектуальны, что они должны просто работать. 
И когда люди видят, то… О! Женщин уважают, их вперёд ставят, они могут подумать… О! Это Общество СК не такое уж и плохое…. И в наше время женщины в обществе занимают многие ведущие роли. 
Я не думаю, что Шрила Прабхупада был бы против этого. Он использовал и подстраивался под время, место и обстоятельства, любой оппозиции, если она соответствует СК. 
Он советовал, чтобы некоторые матаджи были членами Джи-Би-Си. 
Я думаю, что наши матаджи, они не испытывают вожделение. Они привлекают людей посредством хороших качеств. 
И вся харинама - шествие, когда огромная толпа надвигается, люди видят О! Что происходит? И когда они видят О! впереди матаджи. А-а-а…, всё нормально (смеётся). 
И однажды, моя духовная сестра, она выходила распространять книги, она чувствовала себя не целомудренно. И она была одета в простую одежду, улыбалась людям, предлагала книгу мужчинам и она чувствовала себя очень нецеломудренно. 
И Прабхупада сказал – Нет! Вы просто должны использовать свои возможности для Кришны. Не будьте вожделенны, улыбайтесь. Вы должны быть как лев за пределами храма и как овечка – внутри храма. Это то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада. За пределами храма вы должны очень решительно проповедовать и очень смиренными быть внутри храма. 
Я не думаю, я не чувствую, я не вижу что когда матаджи выходят вперёд, что они просто хотят показать себя, привлечь к себе внимание. Мне кажется что они всё-таки хотя привлечь внимание к Кришне. 
И когда говорят что это не ведические стандарты. В ведическом стандарте никогда женщина за пределы дома не выходит. И мать Прабхупады когда выходила в магазин, её несли на паланкине. 
Мы не живём сейчас в это время. И если люди будут видеть нас как например мусульмане ходят в парандже и люди не поймут этого. И у нас есть другая идея насчёт этого. Они подобны нашим матерям к которым мы проявляем уважение. 
И Прабхупада сказал что мы должны брать пример как поклоняться божествам исходя из храма Радха-Раман. В храме Радха-Раман первыми получают даршан матаджи, а вторыми –прабху. И матаджи стоят впереди. 
И Ямуна деви всегда пела, даже не смотря на то, что присутствовало много саньяси. Т.е. это вопрос сознания. 
Если девушки сознающие Кришну и прабху сознающие Кришну, то я не вижу никакой проблемы. 
И мы на протяжении многих лет на фестивале в Польше действуем таким образом. И люди чувствуют себя комфортно, хотят сделать фотографии. Говорят: «О! У вас фестиваль, мы хотим прийти»! 
Знаете, брахмачарьи могут прийти и так жёстко петь, грубо, но та атмосфера, которую создают матаджи – это просто обезоруживает людей. 
Мы выходим на санкиртану с целью привлечь людей в Сознание Кришны. Мы не выходим на санкиртану, чтобы для себя время как-то хорошо провести. 
Мы хотим привлечь людей в СК, а девушки, они привлекательны, и поэтому мы используем эту возможность. 
Никто не смотрит на них как на объект чувственных наслаждений. Они одеты полностью с ног до головы. У них очень хорошо прибраны волосы. Они необычные женщины! 
Если вы посмотрите на людей с улицы, как там девушки женщины, юбки выше колен, на печах всё приспущено, вот это вожделение. 
Но если посмотреть на наших девушек, то они просто невинны! Они просто монашенки! 
Поэтому я бы сильно не волновался. 
Потому что вчера, если быть честным, прабху не выглядели очень привлекательными. 
(очень добро и с улыбкой) Они хорошие, но не выглядели одинаково. Это не то что заставляет вас повернуть голову! 
Старые, молодые брахмачарьи, один высокий, другой низкий. Они не знают как танцевать. Один вниз, другой вверх, один –влево, другой – вправо. Что это такое? 
Первое впечатление – это самое важное! 
Люди смотрят, это выглядит немножко весело и они уходят. 
Когда они идут и видят, как матаджи делают очень синхронно хореографические движения, они могут остановиться. Заинтересоваться. Приобрести книгу и продолжить дальше свой путь. 
Поэтому в этом нет ничего неправильного. 
Я знаю, что в России существует какое-то движение, которое пытается остановить это. 
Но я думаю, что люди, которые проталкивают эти идеи, они не понимают что значит проповедь. Они хотят, чтобы Национальный совет остановил эту форму харинамы. Но они по сути дела не знают, что есть проповедь. Они просто фанатики. 
Они не понимают настроение Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Шрила Прабхупада, позволял, разрешал своим ученицам и заставлял их идти на улицу проповедовать. В ведические времена, в Индии женщина никогда не покидала дом и не ходила проповедовать на улицу. 
Даже во времена Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура, женщины, они не ходили проповедовать, они не давали лекции, они не занимались каким-то служением. Они сидели дома и готовили. И всё. 
Но Шрила Прабхупада понимал западную культуру и даже сейчас женщины занимают более высокое руководящее положение, чем во времена Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Поэтому я не вижу ничего дурного и плохого когда мы ставим матаджи вперёд харинамы. До тех пор, пока они одеты хорошо, танцуют правильно и улыбаются. 
И тот, кто в Москве пытается протолкнуть эту идею, я не думаю что он хороший проповедник, и он не понимает настроение Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Гаджа Ханта дас: Это был наш первый и последний опыт (утверждение). Это был эксперимент. 
ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ: И матаджи несчастливы, когда они сзади находятся всё время. Когда всё время сзади, это означает что? Вас не уважают…, вас ставят назад, это как понимать? Как к этому относиться? Всё время позади. 
В храме Шиварам Свами матаджи и прабху по обе стороны находятся, а не то чтобы прабху спереди, а матаджи сзади. Но если в храм Радха-Раман приедете, то первыми стоят матаджи, после них стоят прабху. 
Поэтому мы должны более отдавать должное матаджи. Иногда они делают больше работы, чем мужчины. 
И когда они целомудренны и смиренные и скромные, то нет никаких проблем. Т.е. я бы не переживал что матаджи первыми на харинаме. 
ЕМ ЧАТУРАТМА ПРАБХУ (смеётся): Люди любят смотреть, когда матаджи впереди. Они всегда красиво и хорошо одеты. А мужчины непонятно как…. 
Гаджа Ханта дас: Второй вопрос короткий. Некоторые из преданных опасаются развития харинам (более чаще, многочисленней), чтобы с властями не было проблем…, чтобы общество не беспокоить… 
ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ: Необходимо смотреть на знаки. Есть ли какие-то возражения! 
Гаджа Ханта дас: Пока всё хорошо. 
ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ: Насколько большая сейчас харинама? 
Гаджа Ханта дас: Большие – не более 3-х за лето. В основном по 30-40 человек летом. 
ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ: 30-40 - это небольшая харинама. Вы можете это спокойно раз в неделю делать. Если каждый день 300 человек на улице, это наверное слишком (смеётся). 
Не стоит беспокойтесь.

----------


## Варган

"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху также сказал: «Я никогда не пел и не танцевал из желания показать Себя  [дословно в оригинале - "сделать искусственное шоу"]. Я танцую и пою, потому что твердо верю в слова Моего духовного учителя... Таким образом, ясно одно: не Моя заслуга в том, что Я танцую и пою, это происходит само собой, по милости Верховного Господа»".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 7.95-96, комм.


"Sri Caitanya Mahaprabhu continued, “I never chanted and danced to make an artificial show. I dance and chant because I firmly believe in the words of My spiritual master... Therefore it is to be concluded that I deserve very little credit for these activities of chanting and dancing, for they are being done automatically by the grace of the Supreme Personality of Godhead".”

CC Adi 7.95-96, purport.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Вам не кажется, что вы насмехаетесь над посланием преданных?


Вы знаете - разобрался в себе и пришел к выводу, что мои посты ранее были все-таки именно насмешкой. Местами издевательства даже. Прямо как наваждение какое-то (ум, одним словом  :sed: ). Исправляюсь прямо сейчас - в этот же миг.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Прочитал текст выше.



> Они обижаются, все хотят стоять в первой группе, впереди.


Глупенькие, жалко их  :sed:

----------


## Варган

"ЦЕЛОМУДРИЕМ И ЗАСТЕНЧИВОСТЬЮ ПРЕНЕБРЕГАЮТ ДАЖЕ В ИСККОН

Одной из наших тем для обсуждения было качество целомудрия и застенчивости у женщин. В наши современные дни у нас часто есть поверхностное понимание этих важных качеств и так как женщины в материалистической культуре вообще к ним не стремятся, женщины, как правило, потеряли их - даже в ИСККОН. В современной культуре нам нравится пользоваться любой возможностью, чтобы показать себя. Вот о чём материалистическая культура: чем больше мы можем показать себя, тем мы успешнее. Фактически застенчивость считается ненормальным душевным состоянием. Застенчивая девочка, которая не знает искусства произведения впечатления на других, рассматривается почти как умственно отсталая. В этом видят психологическую проблему, требующую некоторого серьёзного лечения.

Интересно заметить, что в духовной культуре женщин обучают большому количеству различных искусств, но публике они этого не показывают. Они показывают их только в небольшом кругу родственников и друзей, но не перед большей аудиторией. Это делается с целью того, чтобы не дать вкус к эгоистическому удовлетворению получаемому от выступления и "показухи". Как только появится это желание признания, женщина потеряют свою стыдливость. В наши дни, девочка часто занимается искусством только по одной причине - чтобы выступать и получать признание. Глубоко внутри наших сердец мы так привязаны к удовлетворению эго, которое достигается эксгибиционизмом.

В разговоре, который состоялся в Лондоне в 27 июля, 1976 г., Шрила Прабхупада объясняет этот вопрос:

"_Даже, скажем, сто лет назад, Гириш Чандра Гош хотел представить театральную постановку, которая имитирует европейские театральные постановки, в которой принимают участие мужчина и женщина. Итак, он хотел пригласить актрису. Ни одна женщина не присоединилась. Кто согласиться выступать публично на сцене, достойные уважения девушки? Они никогда не согласятся. Это сто лет назад. Я говорю, скажем, о 40 годах до этого. У одного из наших мужчин, дочка должна была выходить замуж, и это традиция в Индии, сторона жениха приходит посмотреть на девушку, подходит ли она. Также сторона девушки идет посмотреть на жениха…Итак, они пришли посмотреть на дочь моего друга. Дочь очень красивая, дочь богатого человека. Итак, один человек со стороны жениха спросил: "Ты умеешь танцевать?" Этот вопрос он задал девушке: "Ты умеешь петь и танцевать?" Итак, она была дочерью моего друга, его зовут Мукунда Муллик. Там был его старший брат. Он очень сильно разозлился "Этот негодяй спрашивает нашу дочь умеет ли она петь и танцевать". Он воспринял это как…Он воспринял это как оскорбление "Уважаемая семья, дочь должна научиться танцевать и петь?" Он сразу же начал возражать "Нет, нет, нет, она не умеет танцевать и петь. Она не для этой цели создана. Нам конечно же нравится когда маленькие девочки поют и танцуют, но мы не можем учить наших членов семьи. Мы платим другим за это. Нельзя ожидать, чтобы дочь семьи Мулликов танцевала и пела. " Фактически, это…Танцы? Пение? Что это за абсурд? Это предназначено для профессионалов низшего класса. Заплатите им, они будут танцевать. Или идите к проститутке. Она будет танцевать. Итак, он сказал "У нас есть вкус к танцу, но наши члены семьи этого не должны делать. Мы платим другим за это."…Таким образом, это искусство…И среди театралов, Гириш Чандра Гош не мог получить ни одного ответа от уважаемых семей. Тогда, ему пришлось искать некоторых молодых девушек из класса проституток. Позже, они стали известными актрисами, Кушумкамали Даси, эта Даси…В настоящее время стало популярным, чтобы аристократическая семья было вовлечена в кинематограф и портила свой характер. В противном случае, это было предназначено для…недостойных мужчин.Вы найдете в Бхагвате описание, особенно этих профессионалов, которые придут. Они получат свою награду"._

Этими глубокими секретами необыкновенной силы и красоты женщины, увы, пренебрегают в наши дни, даже среди нас, преданных ИСККОН. Как только мы поймём более глубокую значимость скромности, станет ясно, что действительно целомудренная женщина, например, даже не захотела бы идти в начале харинамы показывая свою женскую красоту. Целомудренная и застенчивая женщина также не хотела бы показывать себя, красоваться, танцуя на киртане свободным и экстравагантным способом. В наши дни на нас глубоко влияет и обуславливает материалистическая пропаганда вокруг нас, которая сильно ориентирована на внешнее и на показуху. Эта обусловленость принимает очень тонкие формы и легко проникает в нашу духовную практику.

Сознание Кришны предлагает множество возможностей для того, чтобы поливать эти нежелательные тенденции, которые будут мешать нашему духовному прогрессу и разлагать наши храмы. Это требует систематического обучения для того, чтобы сделать глубокую смену парадигм - духовное понимание женщины: женственность основана на целомудрии и скромности. Человек должен быть готов полностью готов идти против современных тенденций, норм, пониманий и ценностей".

Шримати Деваки д.д.

Источник: https://vk.com/wall-55961933_712

----------


## b.roman

Демоны устраивают множество видов представлений, позволяющих им наслаждаться блеском красоты прекрасной женщины. Здесь говорится, что демоны наблюдали за тем, как девушка играла с мячом. Иногда демоны организуют так называемые виды спорта, такие как теннис, с противоположным полом. Цель такого вида спорта — увидеть телосложение красивой девушки и насладиться сексом на тонком уровне. Этот демонический сексуальный образ мыслей, в основе которого лежит желание материальных удовольствий, иногда поощряют даже так называемые йоги, которые поощряют общественность наслаждаться сексуальной жизнью в разных разновидностях <….>

Общественность хочет быть обманутой, и поэтому Кришна создает таких мошенников, которые искажают смысл и вводят в заблуждение. На самом деле все эти так называемые йоги никакие не йоги, а обыкновенные любители мирских наслаждений, рядящиеся в одежды йогов.

ШБ 3.20.35, комментарий

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

В дополнение к предыдущему комментарию:

"Когда Верховный Господь принял облик красавицы Мохини-мурти, демоны были полностью очарованы Ею, однако присутствовавшие при этом полубоги не теряли самообладания. Иначе говоря, мужчины с демоничным нравом, увидев красивую женщину, тут же теряют голову, но те, кто развил в себе сознание Кришны или хотя бы поднялся на уровень гуны благости, не сходят с ума из-за женщин". (ШБ 8.12.15, комм.)

----------


## Варган

"В идеале, если кто-то хочет танцевать с Господом Чайтаньей, он должен танцевать в особой манере. Конечно, в экстатическом состоянии он может проявлять свои эмоции по-разному. Но суть в том, что Прабхупада не поощрял дикие сумасшедшие танцы. Откуда они появились? Преданные стали танцевать по-другому, с тех пор как Шрила Прабхупада показал им «шаг Свами» и другие движения. Когда они обсуждали с Прабхупадой введение новых движений в танцах, он не особо одобрял эти новшества. Но в то же время он не хотел их разочаровывать. Потому что, по крайней мере, они с таким энтузиазмом танцевали для Кришны, хотя может быть иногда как-то по-своему, не совсем так нужно танцевать перед божествами. Они танцевали для Кришны, и это было похоже на дискотеку. Но Прабхупада не останавливал их. Но то, что он пытался сказать, это: «Хорошо, вы можете служить пока согласно вашей дикой природе, но со временем нужно прийти к стандарту нашей традиции».

Итак, идея заключается в том, что храм должен быть больше местом культуры. Поэтому сам храм, и преданные в нем должны следовать ей. Как, например, Брахмананда. Он проповедовал в Африке. Когда он с преданными начал киртан, к ним присоединилось одно африканское племя и начало танцевать в своем стиле. Но т.к. они воспевали Харе Кришна, Прабхупада был очень доволен. Но когда вы приходите в храм, то те, кто находится в нем, должны демонстрировать пример нашей старой традиции, а дальше это уже дело каждого как ему танцевать. Но те, кто представляют нашу культуру, должны показать древнюю культуру, как можно ближе. И другие, увидев это, начнут вовлекаться в этот процесс. Тогда все будет прекрасно".

Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, лекция Вайшнавский этикет-3

----------


## Варган

"Рупанугу несколько волновало то, как танцуют преданные в храме. Ему казалось, что это не совсем правильно:
- По-моему, преданные не должны наталкиваться друг на друга и устраивать пляски, отвлекая внимание остальных от алтаря. Ведь службы проводятся для того, чтобы сосредоточиться на Божествах?
- Иногда преданные танцуют и так, - сказал Прабхупада, улыбнувшись. – НО ЭТО НЕЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО. Как нужно танцевать, продемонстрировал Чайтанья Махапрабху.
- Вы уже показывали это нам. Переставляя поочерёдно стопы, поднимая руки вверх, НО НЕ ПОВОРАЧИВАЯСЬ СПИНОЙ К БОЖЕСТВАМ, - сказал Рупануга.
- Они делают так, потому что испытывают прилив эмоций, - сказал Шрила Прабхупада. – НО ЭТО НЕ ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО.
- Они ударяют друг друга своими телами или барабаном. Разве это правильно? – продолжил свои расспросы Рупануга.
- ОНИ ВЫДУМЫВАЮТ, - признал Шрила Прабхупада. – Что я могу поделать? Если ВЫ ПОСТОЯННО ЧТО-ТО ВЫДУМЫВАЕТЕ…"

(«Трансцендентный дневник» Хари Шаури, т.3, с.271).
--------------------------------------------------------

"Тамал Кришна зачитал отрывок, описывающий вечернее арати, которое проводилось в нашем храме: «…Некоторые из сторонних наблюдателей пытаются присоединиться к пению, хлопают в ладоши, раскачиваются из стороны в сторону, поднимая руки вверх, а некоторые, помоложе, пускаются в пляс на современный манер…»
- Кто ввёл эти странные танцы? – спросил Прабхупада, нахмурившись.
- Это возникло само собой, - предположил я [Хари Шаури].
Заговорил Рупануга прабху:
- Преданные отошли от того, чему вы их учили. Всё это стало напоминать современные танцы.
Прабхупада согласился:
- Мне кажется, ЭТО НЕХОРОШО.
- Если преданному хочется прыгать, разве это плохо?
- ВСЁ ИСКУСТВЕННОЕ НЕЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО, - сказал Прабхупада.
- Значит, бегать туда-сюда, это не…
- Нет, нет! – Прабхупада не хотел обвинять преданных в неискренности, но всё-таки он не хотел оставлять всё как есть. – НЕ НУЖНО ПРЕВРАЩАТЬ ЭТО В ШОУ".

«Трансцендентный дневник» Хари Шаури, т.3, с.301

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .
> 
> 7 мая 2016г. в Екатеринбурге состоялась харинама с участием ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами. В связи с её многочисленностью (до 400 человек) и большим количеством матаджи, организаторами было принято решение чтобы шествие возглавили прабху. Причём идея была такова, что сначала должны идти старшие, затем присоединившиеся к движению позже, чтобы подчеркнуть солидность движения ХК (сразу оговорюсь, ничего из этой идеи не получилось, старшие прятались смиренно внутри колонны, а молодёжь настырно стремилась вперёд, что ещё раз доказало, что прабху крайне трудно управляемы). А очень большая колонна матаджи шла позади прабху. В связи с этим ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ попросил своего ученика Гаджа Ханта даса, по чьей идее так была построена эта харинама объяснить мотивы такого построения. Для чего милостиво выделил время на даршан, который дословно приводится ниже. 
> Мотивом опубликовать данный даршан послужила широко обсуждаемая в интернете статья матаджи Притхи дд. которая называется "Танцующие девушки. Осовременных харинамах", в которой просматривается несогласие с современными танцами матаджи на харинамах. 
> Поэтому я счёл нужным познакомить широкую публику с мыслями одного из самых выдающихся лидеров харинамы в ИСККОН ЕС ШРИЛОЙ ИНДРАДЬЮМНА СВАМИ, на харинаму с участием которого собираются так много преданных.
> С уважением, Гаджа Ханта дас.
> ДАРШАН:
> Гаджа Ханта дас: Шрила Гурудев, прошу ответить на 2 вопроса по харинаме. 
> Первый вопрос. У нас на всех традиционных харинамах матаджи всегда идут впереди, бхакты позади. Потому что матаджи красивые, а прабху выглядят непривлекательно. Поэтому на этой большой харинаме мне очень хотелось, чтобы матаджи ознакомились с ведической традицией проведения харинамы. Что впереди идут мужчины, старшие преданные, затем кто присоединился позже, после них матаджи… 
> ...



Очень интересно преданные выстроили колонну во время Харинамы с Локанатхой Свами в Лондоне. Все интересы учтены, и вайшнавы счастливы:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В личку мне задали вопрос по поводу проведения Харинам во времена Шрилы Прабхупады. Отвечу тут с пользой для всех.
По ссылке можно увидеть сборник фильмов, где преданные в разные годы участвуют в Ратха-ятрах и уличных шествиях вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой:

http://nagoloku.ru/po-stopam-shrily-prabhupady/

В 1970 году на Ратха-ятре в Сан-Франциско Прабхупада собственным примером показал, как парням и девушкам танцевать для Кришны, используя не только *Свами-степ*, но и *прыжки вверх-вниз*. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что эти танцы описаны в Чайтанья Чаритамрите
 и предназначены прежде всего для удовлетворения Божеств, что вайшнавы в восторге танцуют для Них, а не для того, чтобы удивить публику.
 В 1973 году в Лондоне и в последующие годы ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, парни и девушки, индусы и индуски в экстазе прыгают и танцуют возле Прабхупады во время праздничных шествий так, как он их обучил.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из книги САТСВАРУПА ДАС ГОСВАМИ - ПРАБХУПАДА ЛИЛАМРИТА
Когда-то он думал, что проведет в Америке всего несколько недель, а затем вернется в Индию. Но вот - он работал над переводом "Бхагаватам", гулял по Манхэттену, писал письма.
Бхактиведанта Свами изучал новую культуру, пытаясь представить, каким образом можно познакомить западный мир с сознанием Кришны. Своими мыслями он делился с Сумати Морарджи:

из письма 27 октября
Как я понял, американцы проявляют огромный интерес к индийским методам духовного самопознания, о чем свидетельствуют многочисленные так называемые "ашрамы йоги" в Америке. К сожалению, они не особо в чести у местных властей, и, кроме того, как я узнал, невинных людей в этих заведениях часто обманывают, как это происходит и в Индии. Единственная наша надежда - на то, что люди эти склонны к духовной жизни, и, если здесь проповедовать "Шримад-Бхагаватам", они получат огромное благо.
Кроме того, Бхактиведанта Свами заметил, что американцы с восторгом принимают индийское искусство и музыку. Дабы в этом убедиться, он посетил выступление мадрасской танцовщицы Балы Сарасвати.
Он писал: "Я пошел на этот концерт с другом, хотя за последние сорок лет ни разу не посещал подобных мероприятий. Выступление имело успех. Музыкальное сопровождение было в классическом индийском стиле, и большинство песен исполнялось на санскрите. Американским зрителям это очень понравилось. Я с радостью отметил, что обстоятельства для моей будущей проповеднической деятельности сложились неплохо".
Он писал, что учение "Бхагаватам" вполне возможно излагать посредством музыки и танца.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*По поводу танцев матаджи на киртане в стиле Боливуд*
(это моя статья с сайта "Вайшнави". Прошу прощения, если какие-то цитаты тут уже были)

Во время присутствия Шрилы Прабхупады на планете введенные им стандарты не раз подвергались попыткам изменения. Об этом можно почитать хотя бы тут. Что касается танцев, то и эта сфера не оставила себя равнодушной новаторам.

Изначально Шрила Прабхупада ввел в танце только свами-степ и поднятые руки. Позже также научил преданных прыгать на киртане. Больше ничего. Можно посмотреть на танцы преданных на старой видеозаписи:




Но со временем в разных храмах на западе преданные стали добавлять что-то свое.

Вот одно из воспоминаний из книги Тамал Кришна Госвами «Слуга слуги»: «Во Вриндаван ненадолго приехала одна паломница и научила девушек танцу по кругу, напоминающему танец гопи с Кришной во время раса-лилы. На протяжении нескольких дней после ее отъезда все наши девушки-преданные исполняли именно этот танец в дальней части алтарной, вместо того чтобы танцевать так, как учил нас Шрила Прабхупада. Разумеется, брахмачари отвлекал этот фальшивый танец, но они боялись критиковать ту женщину-садхви, поскольку она вроде как была близким другом Шрилы Прабхупады. Но вот пришло письмо от Шрилы Прабхупады, и эти танцы немедленно прекратились. Мы чувствовали какую-то неловкость и раньше, Прабхупада же полностью прояснил ситуацию. Тогда мы поняли, насколько легко мы поддаемся влиянию майи, когда наш духовный учитель не с нами. Мы уже не были так в себе уверены и осознали, что должны прикладывать больше усилий для того, чтобы всегда помнить о наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады».  (Март, 1969-й год)

В 1976 году в личной беседе Шрила Прабхупада объяснил принцип танцев во время киртана:

«Тамала Кришна (зачитывает письмо): «Ритм нарастает до темпа экспресс-поезда и атмосфера начинает походить на старомодное футбольное ралли. Некоторые из участников стараются идти в ногу с центральной группой, хлопая в ладоши, покачивая тела, выбрасывая руки вверх, а некоторые из младших приспосабливают современные танцевальные шаги к ритму. Когда алтарь открывается, преданные преклоняют колени и склоняют головы... »

Шрила Прабхупада: Кто ввел этот танец?

Хари-шаури: Он просто сам развился. [смеется]

Рупануга: Мы говорили об этом на днях. Изначальный стиль танца, который вы показали нам, изменился. Стал слишком похожим на современные танцы.

Шрила Прабхупада: Хмм. Я думаю, что это не хорошо.

Тамала Кришна: Должен ли я читать дальше, Прабхупада? «Служба стала ...» Каким образом мы должны танцевать, Шрила Прабхупада? С вытянутыми руками? Иногда преданные любят прыгать. Это нормально?

Прабхупада: В экстазе можно делать что угодно, это другое ... Но искусственно делать что-то нехорошо.

Тамала Кришна: Но если кому-то хочется попрыгать это нормально?

Шрила Прабхупада: Не рекомендуется делать ничего искусственно.

Рупануга: Так бегать туда-сюда не ...

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, нет, это не должно быть искусственным».

(Беседа в комнате, 10 июля 1976 г., Нью-Йорк)

Главная мысль, о чем тут говорит Шрила Прабхупада: когда человек танцует из-за экстатических чувств, тогда правил нет, но в обычное время танцы не должны быть искусственными.  

Хотя в «Нектаре преданности» написано, что преданный должен научиться красиво танцевать перед Божествами, скорее всего имелись ввиду классические профессиональные танцы вроде Бхарат-натьям или Одисси, а не общественные танцы в стиле Болливуда. К слову не всегда такие танцы в храме выглядят действительно красиво, так как не все могут подстроиться под ведущего танцора, делать движения красиво и в один ритм: у кого-то просто нет к такому способностей или физического здоровья. Поэтому попав на киртаны с такими танцами, особенно где не хватает места, некоторые преданные чувствуют себя отделенными от общего числа преданных, изгоями.

В конце концов в чем смысл киртана? Разве не в повторении святых имен и в медитации на Кришну? Но когда нужно делать замысловатые движения, еще и подстраиваться под общий ритм, тогда большая доля внимания уходит именно на эти вещи, а не на святое имя. А если танец быстрый или если это продолжительная харинама, то просто физически не хватает воздуха в легких, чтобы еще и петь при этом. И тогда смысл киртана теряется.

Кроме того, танцы девушек привлекают внимание противоположного пола. Особенно, если алтарная небольшая. Либо сами девушки отвлекаются на противоположный пол, чтобы посмотреть как оценивают их танец. Хотя можно понять девушек, которым и так трудно выйти замуж в обществе преданных, потому что мужчин как правило меньше, чем числа женщин в общинах. Но все же в результате атмосфера на киртане заметно меняется.

На это можно возразить, что ради проповеди, например, харинам, Шрила Прабхупада разрешал многое. Но подумайте сами: если человек приходит в общину, привлекшись красивыми танцами девушек в храм, то что он будет искать в таком обществе? В то время как истинно разумные люди привлекаются не внешней красотой – они смотрят на сознание человека. И если в какой-то группе харинамы акцент поставлен больше на внешнюю привлекательность, красоту нарядов и танцев, но не уделяется внимание именно внимательному воспеванию святых имен (либо девушки танцуя не воспевают совсем), такая харинама привлечет в местный храм больше поверхностных людей, чем ищущих истинный духовный путь. А люди, практикующие медитацию, поймут, что в такой харинаме медитации нет.

Высокие стандарты и серьезность привлекают и людей с высокими стандартами.

«Главный смысл (принцип) публичного воспевания в том, чтобы прославить Господа, но не в том, чтобы привлечь внимание толпы. Если Кришна будет удовлетворён, Он Сам пошлёт в это место искренних людей, ищущих путь преданного служения». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Субале – 12 ноября 1967 г.)

 «Суть практического действия – в самом киртане (воспевании). От нас не требуется превращения в артисты. Главный наш принцип – служение Кришне, а не желание удовлетворить окружающих нас людей. Нам не следует также уделять большого внимания музыкальным ухищрениям. У людей не должно складываться представления, что мы являемся какой-то бродячей труппой артистов и музыкантов. Они должны чётко понять, что мы – преданные Кришны. Наша практика преданного служения и наша чистота должны быть столь очевидными, что простое воспевание должно оказывать на окружающих немедленное впечатление от преданности Кришне». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Тамала Кришне, 30.10.1969)

_Все это я пишу не ради осуждения тех, кто танцует в стиле Боливуд на киртанах (знаю насколько болезненно некоторые воспринимают эту тему), а просто чтобы побудить задуматься о цели киртана и различных эффектах, которые имеют такие танцы. В конце концов что делать или не делать - на совести каждого._

http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articles/1357-tanci

----------


## Андрон

> Прабхупада: В экстазе можно делать что угодно, это другое ... Но искусственно делать что-то нехорошо.


"*Где много любви - там много ошибок.
Где нет любви - там всё - ошибка*".

----------

